# Limitador de volumen para proteger potencias



## crimson

En audio profesional se cumple a rajatabla aquélla Ley de Murphy que dice: "Si algo pueda salir mal...saldrá mal" Es muy común tener el sistema a pleno volumen y que surga un acople inesperado, se caiga un micrófono haciendo un sonoro "plop" que puede desconar algún parlante, que te aparezca un locutor gritón, que un músico esté meta tocar las teclas del piano eléctrico sin salir sonido, vos le das volumen y nada... hasta que dice "Ahhh, si está apagado!" y lo enciende y toca de golpe volando un par de drivers y un montón más de cosas que pùeden suceder en un recital en vivo o acto protocolar. Para evitar estos desastres se utilizan limitadores de volumen entre la salida de la consola de mezcla y los amplificador de potencia, que los protegen de una saturación de salida, dañina tanto a los parlantes como a los amplificador, que pueden quemarse. Anteriormente utilizaba limitadores con NE571, pero éstos ya no se consiguen, así que experimenté con éste, y pese a su sencillez da muy buen resultado, tanto en música como en discursos. Vale la pena probarlo. Saludos C

Ver el archivo adjunto 109890


----------



## el tierno

muy bueno tu aporte y sobre todo usa componentes conocidos en el mercado, hubo un proyecto similar si no me equivoco pero este era un control automatico de volumen ; ahora mi pregunta va ¿cual es la diferencia?
y por otra parte para montarlo stereo ps serian dos plaquetas bueno, no especifica en consumo ¿?


----------



## crimson

Hola el tierno, básicamente hay tres tipos de sistemas para controlar el volumen: el que decís vos mantiene siempre el mismo volumen independientemente de la fuente de señal, esto es, supongamos un grabador, cuando alguien habla lejos del micrófono aumenta su ganancia, cuando se acerca la disminuye. Es básicamente un preamplificador con mucha ganancia, que se va atenuando a medida que sube la fuente se señal.  El segundo es del tipo limitador, como el que postié, la señal sube normalmente  hasta un cierto punto, prefijado por diseño, a partir de ahí no sube más. Es un poco bruto, pero es muy efectivo como protección de parlantes y potencias.  El tercero es el compresor, en el cual podés cambiar todos los parámetros, como el punto en que empieza a comprimir (threshold o umbral de disparo), si lo hace rápido o lentamente (attack), si queda comprimiendo un poco más tiempo (decay) y cuánto comprime, si mucho o poco (ratio).    Si querés estéreo, sería necesario hacer un sumador y atacar ambos VCA simultáneamente. Pero, si lo usás para reproducción hogareña no hace falta, porque los Compact Disc vienen masterizados, con regular la máxima salida del preamplificador para que la potencia no distorsione ya es suficiente. El limitador se usa fundamentalmente en audio profesional, donde los niveles de volumen pueden cambiar drásticamente. El consumo es despreciable, la verdad nunca los medí, los acoplo a la fuente del pre y listo. Saludos C


----------



## unleased!

Buen aporte! Muchas gracias!
Por lo que veo tambien si la señal de entrada es muy alta este circuito disminuye la ganancia y evita la distorsion,cierto?

Saludos!


----------



## crimson

Sí power12, fijate que se basa en la modificación de la transconductancia de un par diferencial, que como verás, no tiene realimentación, por lo que su ganancia depende de la tensión en la base del transistor de abajo, por eso es necesario bajar el nivel de entrada hasta no más de 200mV para evitar que sature, luego se recupera el nivel original con la propia amplificación del par diferencial. Saludos C


----------



## unleased!

Entoces es necesario poner un potenciometro de unos 10k en serie con la resistencia de 27k para bajar el nivel de entrada como tu bien dices a no mas de 200mV.
Muy bueno el circuito. Lo guardaré para futuros proyectos, me viene muy bien. Siempre hay algun patoso con los cables, el listillo de turno que empieza a mover los mandos sin tener ni idea, o el que grita al microfono pensando que se va a escuchar mejor(eso lo odio) mientras uno ve como sufren los parlantes y el vumetro llega al fondo de la escala.

Muchas gracias por el aporte, se agradece mucho!

Saludos!


----------



## BUSHELL

Qué buen aporte.

Te pregunto. Algunas veces, usamos como fuente de señal, un ipod, grabadora, etc, que tienen control de volumen, o sea que uno puede darle toda la caña y obviamente cualquier amplificador recortará a la salida...

Con este circuito, puesto antes de la etapa de potencia, evitaremos eso?

Y si el amplificador tiene por ejemplo un control de tonos con volumen y esas cosas, el orden seria:

Fuente de señal--Pre con tonos o simple pre de volumen---Limitador---Etapa de potencia?


Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## crimson

Sí Bushell y Power 12, la entrada ya está calibrada para que en la base del transistor no se superen los 200mV, pero en la entrada del sistema se puede conectar la salida de una consola sin problemas (ver tabla en el .doc) y la disposición es la que dice Bushell, antes de la etapa de potencia. Uno de los motivos de investigar estos sistemas fue porque a veces tengo que prestar equipos, para alguna escuela o sociedad de fomento, y es común que los operadores les den todo a fondo sin importarle la distorsión de la etapa de salida. Con esto se resolvió el problema. Anteriormente había experimentado con LDRs, pero salvo una específicas para audio, con led incorporado (y muy caras) las comunes no tienen mucho rango dinámico y distorsionan en algunos puntos de la gama del audio. Este sistema es muy bueno, lo usaba Robert Moog en sus sintetizadores famosos en los 70's. Saludos C


----------



## unleased!

Muy buen aporte crimson, has aclarado satisfactoriamente mis dudas. La verdad que es un circuito muy valioso. Si se combina esto con un protector contra cortos en la salida se tienen unas etapas que duran muchos años y con muy poco mantenimiento. Muchas Gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## djmyky

buen aporte  man justo para mi emisora que paresia peor que pirata  exselente ya que el otro circuito con ne 571  no se necuentra aqui en aqp peru


----------



## maxitenia

Hola, tengo una pregunta, yo quiero armarme un cabezal para bajo, este limitador me serviria para ponerlo despues del pre y antes de la potencia?
osea, tengo pensado poner algo asi...

[ pre - ecu - (Limitador) - potencia - parlantes ]

¿serviria para un instrumento?
¿cual seria el valor aproximado de armado?


muchas gracias
Maxi


----------



## crimson

Hola Maxi, está bien la configuración, pre - limitador - potencia. El costo de armado no supera los $15, con plaqueta y todo, es súper económico. Saludos C


----------



## maxitenia

Uhhh buenisimo!!!

Voy a intentar hacerlo, si escuchan una explosion grande... fui yo.. 
jajajajaja


Gracias por la ayuda! =)


----------



## evacas

Perdón la ignorancia, pero servirá como pedal para bajo?! 
Es decir, bajo -> Limitador -> amplificador
Saludos!


----------



## crimson

Sí, por supuesto, pero te falta el preamplificador, sería bajo - preamplificador - limitador - amplificador, tené en cuenta que este sistema trabaja con una referencia de tensión fija, esto es, +4dBu, o sea, 1,23V sobre 600 ohm, que es la norma de salidas de consola y/o entradas en etapas de potencia. Si le conectás el bajo directamente al limitador no te va a andar, porque nunca va a llegar a esa tensión. Saludos C


----------



## evacas

Gracias por tu respuesta!!! honestamente no entiendo mucho del tema...! abusando de tu gentileza, servirá este preamplificador: http://www.tonepad.com/project.asp?id=6?? (ya lo tengo armado y funcionando bien, pero para guitarra) o es otro tipo de pre el que debería ir delante del limitador?! gracias de antemano!


----------



## crimson

Está bien evacas, el preamplificador eleva la tensión al punto de trabajo del limitador, no hay problemas. Saludos C


----------



## abanos

Hola crimson: 

Muy bueno el aporte, creo que a muchos en el foro le ha interesado, debido a la importancia que tienen estos tipos de circuito en los sistemas de audio profesional..

Tengo unas dudas sobre la conexion del limitador. Maxitenia pensaba poner esta configuracion [ pre - ecu - (Limitador) - potencia - parlantes ] y debajo usted dice que debe ser [pre - limitador - potencia], desechando el {ecu}, yo estoy en la misma situacion de Maxitenia, lo que en vez de un pre lo que tengo es, {Consola--Ecualizador--Limitador--Potencia--Parlantes}, la duda es si se puede emplear asi o tengo que quitar el ecualizador????, mi criterio es que poniendo el limitador en la Potencia no deba importar lo que se use delante......

Gracias de ante mano..


----------



## Dano

abanos dijo:


> Hola crimson:
> 
> Muy bueno el aporte, creo que a muchos en el foro le ha interesado, debido a la importancia que tienen estos tipos de circuito en los sistemas de audio profesional..
> 
> Tengo unas dudas sobre la conexion del limitador. Maxitenia pensaba poner esta configuracion [ pre - ecu - (Limitador) - potencia - parlantes ] y debajo usted dice que debe ser [pre - limitador - potencia], desechando el {ecu}, yo estoy en la misma situacion de Maxitenia, lo que en vez de un pre lo que tengo es, {Consola--Ecualizador--Limitador--Potencia--Parlantes}, la duda es si se puede emplear asi o tengo que quitar el ecualizador????, mi criterio es que poniendo el limitador en la Potencia no deba importar lo que se use delante......
> 
> Gracias de ante mano..



Así está bien, te funcionará


----------



## crimson

Exactamente abanos, noimporta lo que vaya adelante, lo que intresa es mantener la línea limitador - potencia - parlantes. Saludos C


----------



## abanos

Muchas gracias Crimson y Dano, con esto he aclarado mis dudas..


----------



## abanos

Disculpen, pero estaba viendo en la tabla de las relaciones entre las entradas y salidas del limitador, y me di cuenta de que la señal de salida del limitador va a ser la mitad que la señal de entrada, y por esto traigo una pregunta, ¿no hay forma variar el circuito de manera tal que la señal de salida sea la misma que la de entrada y cuando sea superada los 1.2V entonces sea que el limitador la ajuste?

gracias de ante mano...


----------



## crimson

Hola abanos, no hay problema, sólo hay que cambiar las resistencias de 10K del operacional por otras de 22K, así la salida es igual que la entrada. Saludos C


----------



## abanos

Muchas gracias crimson

Ha sido aclarada mi duda al respecto, y creo que de esta forma es mas eficiente el funcionamiento del limitador, ya que la señal que se le ingrese a las potencias proveniente de cualquier fuente ya sea (consola, o cualquier reproductor) va a ser la misma hasta que una de estas fuentes supere el voltaje fijado en el limitador (1.2 V), entonces esta seria reducida a ese voltaje fijado..


----------



## lahormiga

caramba hace mucho no veia un tema tan interesante en el foro, viejo pero muy bueno


----------



## crimson

Bueno, este artículo es anterior al que originó el post, hubo que escanearlo porque los originales se perdieron (era de la época que los diskettes) pero es interesante ver la evolución de un circuito. Es más flexible que el limitador, porque se puede fijar el nivel de disparo y el ratio de compresión, para que no suene tan "duro".


Saludos C


----------



## decioaccietto

Hola, estoy tratando de hacer un Control Automatico de Ganancia, para un sistema de audio (basicamente agarre un estereo de auto viejo, lo modifique un poco y me hice un Home Theatre truchisimo ). Estube leyendo en la web de los integrados NE570 y el TDA7284, pero parece que no se consiguen más, En fin si saben de algun otro integrado, o circuito para hacerlo, se los agradezco. 
Saludos


----------



## crimson

Hace un tiempo tuve que hacer un amplificador para un amigo que vende cd’s de música y necesitaba que fuera robusto, dado que tenía que funcionar todo el día y operado por personal diverso, esto es: el vendedor lo ponía al máximo sin importar la distorsión o el calentamiento excesivo del equipo, por más que la luz de “clip” se encendía constantemente nadie aflojaba el volumen. Muchos años atrás, recuerdo que nos dábamos cuenta cuando un amplificador empezaba a recortar, al subir mucho sus agudos, o al notar un “carraspeo” en los baffles. Hoy en día parece que eso no es percibido por el gran público. Es por eso que les pongo limitador a todos los equipos, como el posteado al principio de este thread, pero buscaba algo más sencillo, que no tuviera que utilizar una fuente aparte y poco complejo, además de económico. He aquí que vine a dar con éste simple limitador a LDR, que con los valores presentados en el circuito funciona perfecto con la salida de una consola  y un amplificador de 50W. Es recomendable como protección del sistema ante los “abusos” a los que normalmente son sometidos estos pobres y sufridos equipos. Saludos C


----------



## vertigo sound

saludos crimson. estuve leyendo todo el tema y de verdad te destacastes. es presiso lo que buscaba. espero que funsione full bien a mi proposito, de antemano milll Grasias!.... buen aporte!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hace muchos años le había puesto a un amplificador de un colegio . . .  , una lamparita de 24 V con una resistencia de alambre regulable conectado a la salida de parlante , y esta estaba enfrentada a una LDR puesta en paralelo con la realimentación del amplificador. Funcionaba muy bien. Aunque quizás sea mejor disminuir la señal de entrada como en éste caso , vaya a saber . . . 

Lo que no entiendo del circuito de Guillermo H. NECCO que subió *Crimson ,* es porqué hace un doble optoacoplado , ¿ con el primer led no se podría atacar directamente a la LDR  ?

Saludos !


----------



## crimson

Hola DOSMETROS, ya lo experimenté, y no llega a encender el Led lo suficiente como para que la LDR actúe bien, se ve que el optoacoplador está puesto para "potenciar" la iluminación de la LDR, como para que baje bien su resistencia. Saludos C


----------



## DavidFelipe

Hola crimson, muy bueno el aporte, el limitador diria yo que es indispensable en una potencia, alguna vez (hace ya mucho cuando era totalmente principiante y chico) pensaba que entre mas voltios de señal se le entregaran a una potencia, mas duro iba a sonar sin pasarle nada ya que esta cumplia su tarea de amplificar, jaja de aqui entonces podrian hacerse potencias mostruosas con amplificadores muy basicos jaja aquellas epocas de ignorancia en fin a lo que iba. 

Normalmente armo amplificadores con tda`s y bueno todo normal, dado que en la hoja de datos no especifica la sensibilidad en mV quise calcularla de acuerdo a su red de realimentacion, que segun el datasheet es de 32 db ¿Esto en milivoltios a cuanto equivaldria si el amplificador entrega maximo 50 vatios? Un poco offtopic pero vi pertinente ponerlo aqui ya que pienso hacer la secuencia de preamplificador - limitador - potencia. a fin de que duren mucho tiempo los proyectos, es bien sabido que aunque se coloque un preamplificador normal, si este recibe señal por ejemplo de un mp3 o computador, llegara a entregar un voltaje que excederà la sensibilidad de la potencia.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## pandacba

Dices TDa en general pero no especificas uno, no sirve información muy pobre 
Y tu pregunta esta muy mal ubicada, no tiene nada que ver el tema, la hubieras colocado donde se habla del TDA en particular sobre el que preguntas o alguno de ellos


----------



## DavidFelipe

Hola pandacba, lo vi pertinente porque quiero saber a que sensibilidad el limitador corta, pero tu que sabes mucho de audio, podrias decirme que sensibilidad maneja el tda2050, esta en configuracion puente y bueno yo se que depende de la red de realimentacion, la cual la tengo como sugiere el datasheet.


----------



## darioreyes

alguien lo ha echo para mostrarlo,,, quiero saber si con un potenciomnetro uno puede dar mas ganancia al corte de este limitador... o viceversa, limitar mas el volumen,,, porque digo esto, porque tengo ganas de hacer esto, para un redoblante o mas partes de una batería,,   
Como compresor no encontré me voy a tener que poner a hacer este limitador.. total lo usare en el insert de la consola...


----------



## crimson

Hola darioreyes, el limitador del primer post lo uso hace mucho tiempo, el del post #26 es la vesión anterior, que si bien en la imagen figura como limitador, es en realidad un compresor. ¿Cuál es la diferencia? Que en el limitador (post #1) el punto de disparo es fijo, y está alrededor de 1,2 V, fijador por dos diodos en serie. Esto hace que a +4dBu (1,23V) empiece a atenuar la señal. ¿Porqué esta tensión y no otra? Porque es la salida estándar de las consolas profesionales, esto hace que las etapas de potencia se diseñen para dar su máxima salida a esta tensión de entrada. Ahora el del post #26 es un compresor, porque podés ajustar el nivel de disparo (threshold = umbral) y el radio de compresión, el potenciómetro que está en la ed de realimentación que ataca al transistor "de abajo" del par diferencial. Si querés poner ataque y decaimiento habría que estudiarlo, poniendo un sistema de carga y descarga luego del rectificador... lo tengo que pensar y lo posteo. Pero que funciona, funciona. Saludos C


----------



## Arthas

se le puede colocar al cualquier tipo de amplificador y funcionara igual?


----------



## crimson

Sí Arthas, no hay problemas. Se puede colocar entre la salida de la consola y la entrada de una potencia o incluso, si diseñás tu propio mixer, podés poner un limitador por canal, entre la salida del pre y la entrada de los mezcladores.

Lógicamente se puede jugar con el punto de disparo, en vez de los dioditos a masa (1,2V) se pueden poner zeners de, digamos, 3V9 o el valor que quieras, lo que daría una tensión de salida de casi 4V de pico.
La ventaja de este limitador, a diferencia de los de fotocélulas, es la velocidad. Aún a bajas frecuencias. Y el rango dinámico es muy grande, por lo menos el doble del de un limitador a FET.
Saludos C


----------



## Arthas

nose diga mas de tantos que he buscado este me parece el mas indicado en cuanto a fiabilidad y relación de precio-costo empezare el armado y les comentare mis experiencias gracias sr crimson muy buen aporte

saludos


----------



## andrew01

simple limiter
warm regards
andrew01


----------



## andrew01

Limitadores simples


----------



## Pablo LB

Buen día, me interesó mucho éste Limitador, voy a construirlo. Tengo una consulta, si solo utilizo 1 diodo 1N4148 como referencia, en lugar de dos en serie, la salida se fijaria como máximo en aprox. 0.7v sin inconveniente?

Gracias. 

Pd. Adjunto simulación en Multisim.


----------



## crimson

Así es pablolb84, la salida máxima sería de 0,7Vp. 
Saludos C


----------



## raulin1966

crimson dijo:


> Sí Arthas, no hay problemas. Se puede colocar entre la salida de la consola y la entrada de una potencia o incluso, si diseñás tu propio mixer, podés poner un limitador por canal, entre la salida del pre y la entrada de los mezcladores.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98009
> Lógicamente se puede jugar con el punto de disparo, en vez de los dioditos a masa (1,2V) se pueden poner zeners de, digamos, 3V9 o el valor que quieras, lo que daría una tensión de salida de casi 4V de pico.
> La ventaja de este limitador, a diferencia de los de fotocélulas, es la velocidad. Aún a bajas frecuencias. Y el rango dinámico es muy grande, por lo menos el doble del de un limitador a FET.
> Saludos C



Hola:
Estuve viendo el esquema del limitador y parece sencillo  y de gran prestacion la consulta es
Se puede usar solo como limitador?  No compressor

vi uno aleman OTA con LM13700 pero en niveles bajos de señal tiende a levantar mucho entonces lo que se nesesita es solo limitar ya que el compresor esta antes


y si la resistencia de 10KOhms que alimenta los diodos 1N4148 podria ser variable para ajustar el disparo en vez de zener fijos.
la idea es poner crosover activo para distintas frecuencias y poner un limitador despues de cada filtro,sabiendo que los ajustes por frecuencia pueden variar.
lo otro es que a la salida de los limitadores estos se suman a traves de un mezclador y se obtiene el total

es como un limitador  multibanda para FM

Nota: antes de esta etapa a construir ya hay un compressor limitador beringer que es general mas un enhacer con un TDA3810
pero para FM se nesesita limitar por banda para evitar  distorsiones y desgenerar el stereo

el generador stereo es una tarjeta que me consegui de un equipo Storm 701( lo fabrica sercom en Chile) pero no tengo el esquematico del gen stereo,lo que si es de muy buena respuesta y calidad Sin Embargo  para levantar la señal sin desgenerar nesesito hacer esa etapa que hablo

Gracias
Raulin Chile


----------



## crimson

Hola raulin, la diferencia entre compresor y limitador está en que en el compresor se pueden alterar las variables, como punto de disparo y radio de compresión, en el limitador el punto de disparo es fijo y el radio de compresión es infinito. En _éste_ post tenés la versión primitiva de este limitador, que es el compresor, como para que tomes ideas para variar el punto de disparo, porque si variás las resistencias de 10K que alimentan los diodos, lo único que vas a lograr es que calienten más, la caída sobre los diodos va a ser la misma.
Saludos C


----------



## raulin1966

crimson dijo:


> Hola raulin, la diferencia entre compresor y limitador está en que en el compresor se pueden alterar las variables, como punto de disparo y radio de compresión, en el limitador el punto de disparo es fijo y el radio de compresión es infinito. En _éste_ post tenés la versión primitiva de este limitador, que es el compresor, como para que tomes ideas para variar el punto de disparo, porque si variás las resistencias de 10K que alimentan los diodos, lo único que vas a lograr es que calienten más, la caída sobre los diodos va a ser la misma.
> Saludos C




Ok  entonces lo que se posteo es un limitador  verdad?

no seria problema que fuera fijo pues, lo que lo antecede es un compresor limitador de fabrica un  art 2001
(creo que ya no lo fabrican pero es similar a un alexis o beringer)  
la preocupacion que tengo es como respondera a diferentes frecuencias, los bajos ,los medios los agudos

lo que ocurre que el compresor limitador que antecede si bien limita y comprime bien dentro de lo que es capaz de dar a veces un tema musical por ejemplo empieza con un piano( freq medios) y este lo levanta mucho creandose una pequeña saturacion no agradable al oido  ojala cuando este la levante mucho
el limitador  sea capaz de frenarla para que no ocurra esto

a veces ocurre lo mismo con las canciones que comienzan solo con bajo( por ejemplo un tema de queen
tum tum tum tum ) y a veces se pasa el bajo un poco ,pero cuando empiezan a sonar los otros instrumentos esto se quita   ojala pueda el limitador frenar el bajo exesivo
a veces con los platillos pasa lo mismo hasta que entra toda la orquesta tiende a normalizarse

en el caso de los agudos( Los platillos) a veces al  pasarse ,parpadea el stereo

¿servira tu limitador al limitar por banda y luego sumar para una señal resultante?


----------



## crimson

Sí raulin, fijate que hay varios tipos de limitadores: los de LDR, que son lentos y responden no muy bien a las bajas frecuencias,los de FET, que andan mejor en respuesta y velocidad pero tienen una limitación útil de no más de 20/25 dB y están los de VCA (Voltage Controlled Amplifier) como en este caso, que pueden llegar hasta los 90 / 100dB sin problemas de velocidad o distorsión. En las consolas muuuy profesionales se usan VCAs en chip`s apareados, que salen una fortuna. La idea fue hacer un VCA "popular",que trabaja cómodo unos 40 / 50 dB, que para un operacional común y tres transistores piojosos es más que suficiente. Yo tuve la intención de hacerlo pero honestamente no tuve tiempo, si te animás puede que desarrolles un excelente procesador de audio.
Saludos C


----------



## raulin1966

crimson dijo:


> Sí raulin, fijate que hay varios tipos de limitadores: los de LDR, que son lentos y responden no muy bien a las bajas frecuencias,los de FET, que andan mejor en respuesta y velocidad pero tienen una limitación útil de no más de 20/25 dB y están los de VCA (Voltage Controlled Amplifier) como en este caso, que pueden llegar hasta los 90 / 100dB sin problemas de velocidad o distorsión. En las consolas muuuy profesionales se usan VCAs en chip`s apareados, que salen una fortuna. La idea fue hacer un VCA "popular",que trabaja cómodo unos 40 / 50 dB, que para un operacional común y tres transistores piojosos es más que suficiente. Yo tuve la intención de hacerlo pero honestamente no tuve tiempo, si te animás puede que desarrolles un excelente procesador de audio.
> Saludos C



Ojala que si:
En Resumen en el proyecto tedriamos lo siguiente como lo detallo por etapas diagramas y algunos catalogos
sobretodo del compressor  limitador de fabrica  ART ARC 2001 que va primero
Luego un filtro ajustable para 19 y 15 Khz8 (nota el compressor art tiene exiter para altas freq)
los crosovers activos  Los limitadores posteados por Ud y finalmente el mezclador o sumador de bandas


----------



## crimson

Hola raulin,básicamente está bien. Yo cambiaría el crossover activo por uno de mejor calidad, tipo:





porque este tipo de filtros tiene más coherencia en fase en sus puntos de corte, tené en cuenta que nosotros estamos "desarmando" la señal para volver a armarla después. Si al armarla le agregamos cambios en la fase probablemente estemos reforzando o atenuando la señal en algunas zonas del espectro, haciendo que no suene como la original. Además, este proyecto lleva paciencia y dinero,por eso es mejor usar el crossover mejor que tengamos disponible.
El mezclador está mal, tiene que ser del tipo de éste:




lógicamente sin el control de tonos. Es cuestión de experimentar, yo lo veo bien.
Saludos C


----------



## andrew01

¡Hola 
********** saludos puede este esquema en el trabajo de la caja como limitador 
*********** optoacoplador utiliza 817 
un cordial saludo 
andrew0


----------



## andrew01

limitador de volumen mediante opto 817 se pruébelo hoy 
un cordial saludo 
andrew01


----------



## toronjiushhh

Hola Crimson! me encanta este proyecto... ahora pregunto:

- Se le puede poner una llave rotativa para elegir entre distintos voltajes de trabajo? (alternando los pares de diodos o el tipo de estos)
- Como lo podríamos modificar para variar el punto Limite (iba a escribir punto de Limitacion pero sonaba realmente fiero  )
- En que punto del circuito puedo tomar para conectar un miliamperimetro que muestre cuanto se esta recortando ( se me ocurría en la base del BC548 de abajo de todo )

Saludos!


----------



## crimson

Hola toronjiushhh, cambiando los diodos se puede cambiar el punto de disparo (umbral o threshold) pero si es por eso te conviene armar el compresor de éste mensaje:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/483695/ _que te permite variar esos parámetros sin problemas, es el mismo equipo, sólo que uno es limitador (fijo) y éste es variable (Compresor). El miliamperímetro lo podés colgar sin problemas donde dices siempre y cuando que no sobrecargue el transistor y lo despolarice, esto es, debe tener una resistencia serie lo suficientemente alta para que no altere la polarización del BC548, habría que jugar un poco con los valores.
Saludos C


----------



## toronjiushhh

crimson dijo:


> Hola toronjiushhh, cambiando los diodos se puede cambiar el punto de disparo (umbral o threshold) pero si es por eso te conviene armar el compresor de éste mensaje: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/483695/ _
> que te permite variar esos parámetros sin problemas, es el mismo equipo, sólo que uno es limitador (fijo) y éste es variable (Compresor). El miliamperímetro lo podés colgar sin problemas donde dices siempre y cuando que no sobrecargue el transistor y lo despolarice, esto es, debe tener una resistencia serie lo suficientemente alta para que no altere la polarización del BC548, habría que jugar un poco con los valores.
> Saludos C



Como pude haber pasado por alto ese post!!! ya mismo me pongo a simularlo para verlo funcionar y si me convenze me pongo con el acido


----------



## jose monti

buenas tarde. una pregunta. crimson se lo puede usa directamente como sin el pre. 
seria algo asi. consola-coosover-limitado-amplificador-bafle??
mi idea es ponerlo directamente dentro del gabinete de la potencia. sin pre.
se le puede poner un led que indique la señal de audio. como lo hago. ya que no voy a tener ni la de clip al sacar el pre.


----------



## crimson

Hola jose monti, perfectamente se lo puede usar en la entrada de una potencia, de hecho, yo así lo uso en lugares donde no estoy presente, eso asegura que por más que le den volumen al equipo, éste no sature en ningún momento. Dentro del gabinete de la potencia va bien, sólo tenés que asegurarte una alimentación de +/-12V bien filtrada. Para marcar la señal de audio uso éste sistema:




Saludos C


----------



## andrew01

Algunos diagramas de limitadores

some limiter schematics


----------



## toronjiushhh

toronjiushhh dijo:


> Como pude haber pasado por alto ese post!!! ya mismo me pongo a simularlo para verlo funcionar y si me convenze me pongo con el ácido



Crimson tengo un problema... los escaneos que me pasaste están en muy baja resolución y no llego a distinguir los valores de los componentes 

Tendras este mismo escaneo con mas resolucion??


----------



## crimson

Me fijo toronjiushhh,  escaneo nuevamente los circuitos y te los subo.
Saludos C


----------



## jose monti

Quedaría algo así, con el indicador de señal. El tamaño es de 10 cm X 5 cm


----------



## jose monti

falta poco.. menos que antes..
no consigo un par de repuestos..


----------



## angel36

Una consulta.... 

Se podra usar el limitador optico, para un amplificador de bajo (instrumento musical).

Por lo que lei  en mensajes anteriores, dice ser memos confiable en frecuencias bajas. ( o yo entendi mal que es lo mas probable))...

La idea es la siguiente, ponerle un limitador a un equipo de bajo de un amigo ya que su hijo esta aprendiendo a tocar el instrumento... y tiende a "sacarle el jugo " al pobre equipo jaja...

saludos al foro.


----------



## crimson

Sí angel, no hay problemas. Si podés conseguir una de éstas sería perfecto:

sino, usás el viejo truco del LED blanco de alta intensidad, una LDR de 10mm (las más chicas son las peores) y un termocontraíble. Con eso ya te hacés una VTL casera de buen resultado. 
Saludos C


----------



## angel36

ok  buenisimo entonces, andaba mirando por la web.... y por ahi les dio resultado un trocito de lapicera "bic negra" y sellado con silicona de color negro o rojo... (quizas aca entra a jugar el mito urbano) jaja ..

otra consulta....  sirve el opto 817c

en ves del 4n25 ?


----------



## crimson

Parece que sí, son distintos encapsulados pero básicamente es lo mismo: un led y un transistor. El LDR de 10mm no entra en la bic negra, mejor el termocontraible. Yo probé con los LDRs más chicos y no dan tan buen resultado como los grandes, ignoro la causa...
Saludos C


----------



## victor6298

crimson dijo:


> Hace un tiempo tuve que hacer un amplificador para un amigo que vende cd’s de música y necesitaba que fuera robusto, dado que tenía que funcionar todo el día y operado por personal diverso, esto es: el vendedor lo ponía al máximo sin importar la distorsión o el calentamiento excesivo del equipo, por más que la luz de “clip” se encendía constantemente nadie aflojaba el volumen. Muchos años atrás, recuerdo que nos dábamos cuenta cuando un amplificador empezaba a recortar, al subir mucho sus agudos, o al notar un “carraspeo” en los baffles. Hoy en día parece que eso no es percibido por el gran público. Es por eso que les pongo limitador a todos los equipos, como el posteado al principio de este thread, pero buscaba algo más sencillo, que no tuviera que utilizar una fuente aparte y poco complejo, además de económico. He aquí que vine a dar con éste simple limitador a LDR, que con los valores presentados en el circuito funciona perfecto con la salida de una consola  y un amplificador de 50W. Es recomendable como protección del sistema ante los “abusos” a los que normalmente son sometidos estos pobres y sufridos equipos. Saludos C


puedo usarlo tal cual esta en uno de 700watts??


----------



## crimson

victor6298 dijo:


> puedo usarlo tal cual esta en uno de 700watts??



Sí victor, funciona perfectamente, yo prefiero para tanta potencia uno como el del post #1,  pero los de LDR son preferibles a no tener ninguno.
Fijate que los LDRs de 10mm probaron ser los mejores.
Saludos C


----------



## victor6298

crimson dijo:


> Sí victor, funciona perfectamente, yo prefiero para tanta potencia uno como el del post #1,  pero los de LDR son preferibles a no tener ninguno.
> Fijate que los LDRs de 10mm probaron ser los mejores.
> Saludos C


te refieres al post numero 1 el que subiste en word y que usa dos IC 071 Y 074????


----------



## crimson

Exactamente. El tema es así: el del Word es un limitador a VCA, es, dentro de su sencillez, perfecto, porque tiene un headroom (factor de sobrecarga) altísimo, con +24dB (salida a full de una consola, un milímetro antes del recorte) no distorsiona, una velocidad de respuesta muy alta (ya en el primer ciclo está limitando) y no tiene problemas de respuesta de frecuencia. Con ese limitador no vas a tener problemas de ningún tipo. Yo lo tengo instalados en lugares de uso público, tipo salas de danza o centros culturales, donde operan gente que no tiene la menor idea y pone todo al mango, y sin embargo no se ha quemado ninguna potencia en algunos ya por varios años.
Luego vienen los limitadores a FET, que son rápidos y con buena respuesta a frecuencia, pero no llegan a más de 15 / 18 dB en el mejor de los casos, vienen bien como limitadores "de picos", pero no para un trabajo a lo bestia, como el de los VCA que pueden llegar a 60/80 dB de atenuación sin problemas.
Por último los de LDR, que son medio lentos y sensibles a la frecuencia, a los graves no suelen responder tan bien como a los medios y agudos, *pero son los más sencillos y económicos* salvo que consigas una VTL, como la del post #63, que es especial para audio, con esa lo podés hacer sin problemas.
Saludos C


----------



## victor6298

crimson dijo:


> Exactamente. El tema es así: el del Word es un limitador a VCA, es, dentro de su sencillez, perfecto, porque tiene un headroom (factor de sobrecarga) altísimo, con +24dB (salida a full de una consola, un milímetro antes del recorte) no distorsiona, una velocidad de respuesta muy alta (ya en el primer ciclo está limitando) y no tiene problemas de respuesta de frecuencia. Con ese limitador no vas a tener problemas de ningún tipo. Yo lo tengo instalados en lugares de uso público, tipo salas de danza o centros culturales, donde operan gente que no tiene la menor idea y pone todo al mango, y sin embargo no se ha quemado ninguna potencia en algunos ya por varios años.
> Luego vienen los limitadores a FET, que son rápidos y con buena respuesta a frecuencia, pero no llegan a más de 15 / 18 dB en el mejor de los casos, vienen bien como limitadores "de picos", pero no para un trabajo a lo bestia, como el de los VCA que pueden llegar a 60/80 dB de atenuación sin problemas.
> Por último los de LDR, que son medio lentos y sensibles a la frecuencia, a los graves no suelen responder tan bien como a los medios y agudos, *pero son los más sencillos y económicos* salvo que consigas una VTL, como la del post #63, que es especial para audio, con esa lo podés hacer sin problemas.
> Saludos C


veamos si mi español es bueno y entendi el mensaje que parece estar muy claro, con el limitador vca puedo usarlo con cualquier amp. que tenga trabajando a rango completo (full range)  puedo entender que el responde muy bien a casi cualquier rango de frecuencia(de audio) y puedo deducir que los de ldr puedo usarlos tranquilamente con amp que este usando para medios y agudos y que si puedo conseguir  un vtl puedo usarlo en cualquier amplificador en cualquier gama de frecuencias? si es asi, mil gracias hermano  y si no es asi ayudame  a no seguir perfeccionando mi ignorancia sino que pase a ser entendido;por favor
 ahhhh perdoname  crimson  casi me olvidaba :::::::::: """" muchas gracias  y saludos """""


----------



## crimson

victor6298 dijo:


> ... si puedo conseguir  un vtl puedo usarlo en cualquier amplificador en cualquier gama de frecuencias?...



Así es, si vas a usar el limitador a LDR para un amplificador de 700W te conviene jugarte y comprar una VTL5C... pero, por ejemplo, en Argentina, se consigue por casi $100 ars y armar el limitador de TL071+TL074 no llega a costar más de $50... por eso, hay que hacer un balance entre simpleza y economía. El de LDR es barato y simple si armás vos la celda con led y termocontraíble, pero el resultado va bien para amplificadores de hasta 100W. Si vas a armar uno de 700W con LDR tenés que usar una buena, para audio, pero salvo que la consigas barata por e-bay o algún medio similar, te sale más económico el de VCA con integrados...
Hay que consultarlo con la almohada...
Saludos C


----------



## victor6298

crimson dijo:


> Así es, si vas a usar el limitador a LDR para un amplificador de 700W te conviene jugarte y comprar una VTL5C... pero, por ejemplo, en Argentina, se consigue por casi $100 ars y armar el limitador de TL071+TL074 no llega a costar más de $50... por eso, hay que hacer un balance entre simpleza y economía. El de LDR es barato y simple si armás vos la celda con led y termocontraíble, pero el resultado va bien para amplificadores de hasta 100W. Si vas a armar uno de 700W con LDR tenés que usar una buena, para audio, pero salvo que la consigas barata por e-bay o algún medio similar, te sale más económico el de VCA con integrados...
> Hay que consultarlo con la almohada...
> Saludos C


 
Gracias Crimson,       aunque a la hora de invertir en esto no me hace mucho lo que tenga que gastar, por donde me rompe es que con plata en la mano y no consigas lo que buscas, y cuando lo consigues hay que ir al otro lado del planeta cerca del lado oscuro de la luna


----------



## acusticaysonidos

hola José Monti me pasarías ese pcb en pdf? con el indicador soy muy malo haciéndolos y ese me ahorraría el clip,gracias.
Crimson sos un maestro, pero como soy medio bestia y ya me maree puedo poner un pre simple antes del limitador? estimo que si pero me gustaría tu respuesta,gracias


----------



## crimson

Hola acusticaysonidos, por supuesto que lleva un pre antes, la función que cumple es justamente no dejar que la salida excesiva del pre haga saturar la potencia. Tendría que buscar la placa en espejo... el .pdf del artículo está acá: 
http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2014/04/limitador-de-audio-en-google-docs.html
pero no tiene la placa en espejo... tengo que buscar entre los backups...
Saludos C


----------



## acusticaysonidos

Muchas gracias por contestar Crimson, quiero poner el limitador en las etapas de potencia después del pre de Ez Ver el archivo adjunto 81255, con la variación en cuanto a ganancia que el amablemente ya me explico, el echo de añadir esos pre en las potencias fue porque andan en distintas manos alquiladas en (escuelas, eventos de todo tipo, etc. )a veces reciben señal directamente de mesas de mesclas de variados tipos y otras de salidas de línea de otros amplis y pre y ya sea por impedancias o por diferencias de niveles de señal en cuanto a sensibilidad mis etapas no respondían a su cometido además de que nunca me gusto dejar las potencias para que le entrara señal directamente a un potenciómetro desde los distintos lugares donde estuvieran conectadas   con respecto al pcb me refería al del compañero forista José Monti Ver el archivo adjunto 107109, que tiene incluido el led testigo http://serverpruebas.com.ar/montajes1/nota24/fig06c.jpg y hacer en el limitador la variable que consulto el amigo forista de cuba Abanos y al cual Ud ya respondió  Ver el archivo adjunto 36167, se entendió, ¿estoy en el camino correcto?, nuevamente muy amable de su parte


----------



## crimson

Hola acusticaysonidos, la idea de hacer este limitador es justamente para eso. Hace muchos años tenía un amigo, al que le decíamos "Cable" que era un experto en quemar potencias, todos los lunes me traía una pilita de gabinetes humeantes. Había que hacer un "antiCable" (nombre primitivo del limitador), algo que no permitiera a nadie subir el volumen más allá del punto de recorte del amplificador. Los LDR yFetsno alcanzaban, necesitaba algo más drástico. La solución vino de Robert Moog, en sus sintetizadores usaba un VCA a transconductancia que es la base del que estamos usando.
No había visto la placa de José Monti, ¡está buena!  OK al cambio de resistencias, con 10K a la entraday 22K a la salida la tensión de entrada es igual a la desalida antes que actúe el limitador.
Saludos C


----------



## jose monti

ni bien pueda subo el pdf, lo modifique porque necesitaba que sea mas chico de tamaño. exactamente de 10 x 5. y le agregue a la salida el del indicador de señal. 
no estoy seguro si conecte bien. la alimentación.
el positivo (+12 v) lo tome del mismo de el limitador. pero me quedo la duda del negativo. lo saque del "0". y no de (-12 v). hasta que no lo termine no se si va a funcionar bien. 
solo me faltan los integrados.  no me tengo mucha fe. je je je...
pero echando a perder se aprende.


----------



## crimson

Sí, estaba viendo en detalle y le faltan algunas conexiones... 

Hasta donde pude ver, falta el negativo del TL071, hay una pata del TL074 sin conectar y una resistencia al aire, será cuestión de revisar antes de armar.
Por otro lado, yo pondría el detector de picos *a la entrada*, no a la salida, porque el limitador es, justamente, para limitar los picos. Si lo ponés a la salida pueden pasar dos cosas: 1) está encendido casi siempre 0 2) no enciende nunca. Al ponerlo en la entrada, cuando la señal supere los 1,2V se va a encender, y es justo el puto donde el limitador empieza a trabajar.
Saludos C


----------



## acusticaysonidos

muchas gracias Crimson, la idea se entendió que encontrarse luego de que las potencias regresan con mjl 21113-94, (6.5 U$D precio máximo internacional, en mi ciudad en lugar medianamente confiable donde obtenerlos $85) o 2sc 5200 y complementario $65 c/u volados no es grato, y por mas explicaciones que des no van a entender que: Ej1 si el pastor de turno orador en la reunión dominical de su culto en su alocución se fue de mambo, (Tipo pastor Yoau ) Ej 2 en la fiesta de karaoke una Srta. grita delante de un micro para arengar la reunión, Ej3 en la escuelas el papa de turno colaborador de las maestras, se le fue la mano en la consola, las potencias explotan. Seguramente habrá muchos EJ + Porque tampoco entienden que en un tinglado léase (Chapas por todos los lados) o en un SUM (salón de usos múltiples) cemento por todos los lados encima rectangulares todos ellos, no es cuestión de echarle vatios para que suene mejor o haya mas intengibilidad sino de distribuir mejor y/o tratar algún acondicionamiento acústico mejor en los salones de escucha, cosa poco probable. nuevamente gracias Crimson.
 a José Monti a la espera de esa pcb ya que como dije en mi primer post soy malísimo con los pcb, no me salen bien y eso que practico a diario.


----------



## crimson

Bueno, después de un tiempo de tenerlo en "la parrilla" terminé la placa del minilimitador. Funciona OK, así que veo que no tiene errores, ya está probada. Les dejo la placa en el .pdf a medida.



Y la distribución de los componentes:



Saludos C


----------



## jose monti

que grande  gracias 
una pregunta. y el led indicador de señal,. es mucho pedir? 
o lo monto en el aire. sobre el led.?? son solo un par de componentes.


----------



## transistor2020

saludos amigo este limitador a diferencia del compresor, cual es recomendable para una emisora de radio comunitaria, es decir este es perfecto para mantener el sonido a un mismo nivel como las emisoras en frecuencia modulada que su sonido es parejeo algo asi como esta onda:







en fin, que hace que una emisora el sonido sea parejo:   un compresor o un limitador o ambos ? eso desde siempre me ha confundido no logro diferenciar lo que es un compresor y un limitador


----------



## victor6298

crimson dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 110588
> 
> Bueno, después de un tiempo de tenerlo en "la parrilla" terminé la placa del minilimitador. Funciona OK, así que veo que no tiene errores, ya está probada. Les dejo la placa en el .pdf a medida.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 110589
> 
> Y la distribución de los componentes:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 110590
> 
> Saludos C


saludos crimson,puedo entender que el pcb esta en modo espejo ;es decir para tecnica de planchado???


----------



## crimson

Exactamente,está en espejo para plancha, fijate que las letras "LIM" están al revés.
Saludos C


----------



## victor6298

crimson dijo:


> Exactamente,está en espejo para plancha, fijate que las letras "LIM" están al revés.
> Saludos C


gracias , aclarame algo,con  un limitador de volumen instalado en la entrada de mi amplificador, no le veo sentido a instalar un detector de clip ....... o si????


----------



## jose monti

no lleva indicador de clip. 
solo un led indicador de señal. a la entrada.
solo se usa para saber que tu potencia esta andando. y que le llega señal de audio.
las potencias peavy pv 1500. tampoco llevan clip. solo un indicador de señal. limitan solas.
 
mi idea era hacer algo asi.


----------



## transistor2020

crimson dijo:


> Exactamente,está en espejo para plancha, fijate que las letras "LIM" están al revés.
> Saludos C



disculpa cual recomiendas para usar en una emisora este limitador o el compresor, o se usan ambos en tal caso ?


----------



## jose monti

abria que  preguntar a alguien que sepa del tema. 
creo que los dos juntos.

este tipo se usa mucho en radios es un compresor-expansor-limitador-gate


----------



## crimson

achi6000 dijo:


> ...en fin, que hace que una emisora el sonido sea parejo:   un compresor o un limitador o ambos ? eso desde siempre me ha confundido no logro diferenciar lo que es un compresor y un limitador...



Ambos pueden hacer el mismo trabajo. ¿Cuál es la diferencia? El limitador es más "bestia" y el compresor es más sutil. Fijate en este gráfico:

En el limitador la salida sube hasta un punto (umbral) y por más que la señal de entrada aumente la salida no aumenta nada. En el compresor, si bien al final obtenés el mismo resultado, la forma de lograrlo es más suave, comenzando a bajar el volumen un poco antes que se llegue al umbral. Esto suena mejor al oído.
Saludos C


----------



## transistor2020

crimson dijo:


> Ambos pueden hacer el mismo trabajo. ¿Cuál es la diferencia? El limitador es más "bestia" y el compresor es más sutil. Fijate en este gráfico:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 110635
> En el limitador la salida sube hasta un punto (umbral) y por más que la señal de entrada aumente la salida no aumenta nada. En el compresor, si bien al final obtenés el mismo resultado, la forma de lograrlo es más suave, comenzando a bajar el volumen un poco antes que se llegue al umbral. Esto suena mejor al oído.
> Saludos C



ok en pocas palabras el compresor es el mas adecuado un millon de gracias


----------



## edyrron

Muchas gracias por tu aporte, es justo lo que andaba buscando para un amplificador que saque de un equipo dañado.
y para dar algo a cambio, aquí dejo una simulación que hice con el ISIS.

Espero pueda servir de algo.


----------



## transistor2020

crimson dijo:


> Ambos pueden hacer el mismo trabajo. ¿Cuál es la diferencia? El limitador es más "bestia" y el compresor es más sutil. Fijate en este gráfico:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 110635
> En el limitador la salida sube hasta un punto (umbral) y por más que la señal de entrada aumente la salida no aumenta nada. En el compresor, si bien al final obtenés el mismo resultado, la forma de lograrlo es más suave, comenzando a bajar el volumen un poco antes que se llegue al umbral. Esto suena mejor al oído.
> Saludos C




amigo no se si le llego mi mensaje, le comento hice una placa doble con este limitador o compresor pero solo me funciono un canal la cuestión es lo siguiente, funciono un canal creo que un integrado vino malo o no se un error en la pbc , pero igual probé un solo canal mono lo gradué a cero como dijo usted el pre set de 1k,  lo gradué a (0) voltios,  metí audio pero porque es tan bajo el sonido.  acaso hay que hacer un pre en la salida de este compresor,  y luego del pre amplificador a la entrada del amplificador es que suena muy bajo no hay forma de que entregue mas sonido,  a veces debo subir toda la perilla de mi consola para que pueda tener mas pre amplificación  porque suena bajito que solución meda usted gracias.


----------



## acusticaysonidos

ya explico esto Crimson leer todo el post cambiar resistencias de ganancia hasta ajustar a su necesidad


----------



## transistor2020

acusticaysonidos dijo:


> ya explico esto Crimson leer todo el post cambiar resistencias de ganancia hasta ajustar a su necesidad




ya veo esta es la opcion cambiar por resistencia 2 de 22k en las salidas segun este ejemplo
Ver el archivo adjunto 36167y no satura sigue limitando el audio supongo al colocar las 2 resistencias de 22k


----------



## crimson

La salida del limitador puede elevarse modificando las tensiones de referencia. En el caso de los estándar, uso 1,2Vp porque es lo que se usa normalmente en potencias comerciales. Si se llega a necesitar más salida se puede hacer cambiando los dioditos por zeners, en el caso del dibujo, si ponés zener de 3,9V la salida será limitada en 3,9Vp:


El tema es ¿cuánto es poco?, ¿cuánto es mucho? Lamentablemente para tomar medidas hay que tener osciloscopio, pero con un truco que se puede armar rápidamente, se puede medir bastante bien, por lo menos para tener una idea de dónde estamos. Hay que insertar una señal de 1KHz, y hacer una pequeña sonda:


Tengan en cuenta que medimos la tenión de pico:




Nos da los siguientes valores (tngan en cuenta que la sonda es dobladora):


Haciendo mediciones la cosa cambia un poco, así sabemos dónde estamos parados...

El tema es también ver con qué tensión de entrada el amplificador satura. Probablemente el amplificador sea "duro". ¿Cómo saber cuándo el amplificador está al límite? Recuerden este post:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/576752/ _Saludos C


----------



## Delphos

crimson dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 110588
> 
> Bueno, después de un tiempo de tenerlo en "la parrilla" terminé la placa del minilimitador. Funciona OK, así que veo que no tiene errores, ya está probada. Les dejo la placa en el .pdf a medida.
> 
> 
> Saludos C



Saludos amigo Crimson,  otro excelente aporte como todos los tuyos , Felicidades por tan buen trabajo amigo , una pregunta,  vi que en tu pcb aparecen unos capacitores electroliticos de 10uf, que en el esquematico de tu primer post no aparecen, al parecer en el primer esquematico  aparecen de 2.2uf, cambiaste estos capacitores por alguna razon en especial?? otra pregunta, yo voy a utilizar un previo + un crossover activo de 3 vias + 3 amplificadores, si coloco este limitador entre el previo y el crossover, es probable que los amplificadores tengan diferentes ganancias  y esto pienso que no me funcionaria, seria montar un limitador a cada salida del crossover y asi ajustar cada limitador para cada amplificaodor o como me funcionaria mejor??? 
Gracias y saludos amigo


----------



## crimson

Hola Delphos, gracias por tus conceptos. Te comento que puede haber variaciones en los componentes, básicamente porque yo diseño las placas "de memoria", fijate por ejemplo que el limitador "grande" tiene dos rieles de desacople y este más chico tiene uno solo, de todos modos igual funciona perfecto. También depende de los componentes que tenga a mano en ese momento, puede ser que ponga un capacitor de 2,2 uF en lugar de uno de 10 uF, pero siempre dentro de valores lógicos, nunca lo vas a ver cambiado por uno de 100pF...
Con el tema de tu cadena, yo colocaría el limitador entre el previo y el crossover, porque el sistema triamplificado debe estar calibrado de la siguiente manera: en los punto de cruce, ambos parlantes deben dar la misma "cantidad de sonido", para esto hay que retocar los niveles de los amplificadores y dejarlos ahí. ¿Por qué es esto? Porque los parlantes tienen distintas sensibilidades, esto es, si le mando 1W a 400 Hz al woofer va a sonar menos que cuando le mando ese watt al rango medio, por ejemplo. Tengo que calibrar los amplificadores de acuerdo a la sensibilidad de los transductores, si yo leagrego acada amplificador un limitador voy a tener un serio desbalance tonal cuando empiece a limitar uno y otro no, de acuerdo a la música que le estés poniendo.Igualmente, si es una cadena de alta fidelidad, yo aconsejaría no usar limitador, porque la música en CD ya viene comprimida, el limitador es imprescindible si tu sisitema lo usás para sonido en vivo.
Saludos C


----------



## The Rookie

Limitador para amplificador com indicador de clip
calorosas saudações
o Rookie


----------



## The Rookie

LAB GRUPPEN amplificadores con limitador limitador de audio muy importante para la seguridad de los amplificadores de audio
respecto wrm
The Rookie


----------



## SuperLogico

Hola a todos, buen circuito Crimson, una consulta el crossover activo del post 49 que integrado lleva TL072? o cual, voy a armar el limitador y luego el crossover activo de a poco ir experimentando para sacar un buen sonido para un TX FM. Saludos.


----------



## crimson

SuperLogico dijo:


> ... lleva TL072?.



Efectivamente Superlogico, TL072 es una buena elección.
Saludos C


----------



## raulin1966

andrew01 dijo:


> Limitadores simples



Me parece interesante este  circuito ¿ Lo probaron?   donde dice bufer OUT
primera imagen    ¿donde se conecta?

in esta claro entrada de audio
out salida audio

1/2 volts esta claro
la duda es con el buffer out  

se puentea con la entrada in o la salida out, obien nesesita otra etapa?


----------



## The Rookie

Casi completado el limitador
Un cordial saludo
The Rookie


----------



## transistor2020

saludos que tal es ese limitador es estilo radio fm mantiene todo a un nivel, no entiendo muy bien el diagrama donde dice control volume que es eso ?


----------



## crimson

Versión "mediana" del limitador del primer post.





Como siempre, en el .pdf está la placa en espejo para plancha.
Saludos C


----------



## jesus torres

Saludo
Gracias por el aporte, como hago para alimentarlo con 12 voltios para utilizarlo en auto


----------



## Fogonazo

jesus torres dijo:


> Saludo
> Gracias por el aporte, como hago para alimentarlo con 12 voltios para utilizarlo en auto



Como este esquema consume muy poco, estimo, unos 80mA podrías agregar un pequeño inversor que te genere la tensión negativa, en el Foro puedes encontrar varios.


----------



## detrakx

Realmente un circuito excelente, muy simple y concreto. Salio andando a la primera.
Luego de probarlo unos dias, me doy cuenta que el transistor PNP lo tenia invertido en sus pines. 
y funcionaba igual de no creer . Habia puesto un bc327 como remplazo. Ahora esta corregido como corresponde. 
Hice una pequeña modificacion que mejoro la relacion S/N. Los 2 primeros divisores en la entrada del circuito, baje sus valores 10 veces. es decir la resistencia de (27k, 3.3k, 47k, 2.2k.) la remplace por (2,7k , 330ohms, 4.7k y 220ohms) y el capacitor de 2.2uf por uno de 22uf. De esta manera se mantienen las tensiones y la respuesta en frecuencia segerida por el autor. 
Hasta el momento en las pruebas obtuve -70db de relacion S/N. 
Por otra parte implemente un detector de clip. que habia utilizado en otra ocasion y es muy facil adaptar al circuito. El detector lo conecte a la salida del buffer de CV. y se activa a unos 15mv aprox. (en caso de que se quiera activar el led a mayor limitacion el led) incrementar el valor de la resistencia de 150ohms.
Muchas gracias por el circuito Crimson.


----------



## crimson

Hola detrakx, le doy las gracias a Robert Moog, que fue el diseñador de los primeros VCAs discretos a transconductancia. Fijate que si cambiás una de las resistencias de base convendría cambiar también la otra, porque para lograr buena simetría del par diferencial es necesario que sean las dos iguales.



Saludos C


----------



## detrakx

Ups, se me paso de aclararlo. Tambien cambie la resistencia de otro tansistor y tambien el capacitor quedando 220ohms, y 22uf.


----------



## The Rookie

LIMITADOR BAJO EXPERIMENTO
The Rookie


----------



## jchspb

Hola crimson!

Lo sentimos, en primer lugar mi español porque soy de Brasil!

A continuación te doy felicitaciones por mensajes que han escrito.

Soy un apasionado de la música y con los años montó un acervo de más de 100.000 canciones adquiridas en muchos aspectos (cds, dvds, internet, radio, etc) y allí es donde está el gran problema está en cada canción aparece un nivel de volumen diferente.

Estoy unos años en busca de un circuito que hace que esta nivelación de volumen, es decir, cuando el volumen es bajo, subir, y cuando el volumen es alto, más bajo. Esta limitación hace que sea? Si no podía darme una pista?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jchspb dijo:


> Soy un apasionado de la música y con los años montó un acervo de más de 100.000 canciones adquiridas en muchos aspectos (cds, dvds, internet, radio, etc) y allí es donde está el gran problema está en cada canción aparece un nivel de volumen diferente.
> 
> Estoy unos años en busca de un circuito que hace que esta nivelación de volumen, es decir, cuando el volumen es bajo, subir, y cuando el volumen es alto, más bajo. Esta limitación hace que sea? Si no podía darme una pista?


Lo que usted necesita no es este circuito electrónico, ya que su función no es nivelar volumen sino evitar que el volumen exceda un nivel máximo sin modificar lo que está por debajo de ese límite.

La forma mas simple de ecualizar la sonoridad de su colección es digitalizarla por completo, quizás usando algún formato de compresión sin pérdidas como el *FLAC* y luego aplicando lo que se llama *ReplayGain* (explicado *acá* y *acá*).

Por supuesto, ustede debe estar dispuesto a reproducir su música en forma digital utilizando algún media player comercial o una computadora convenientemente equipada.


----------



## jchspb

Hola Dr. Zoidberg

Gracias por su respuesta! Pero ahora todos mis archivos están en formato mp3 y, a diferencia de lo que dijiste, pero necesito para aplanar los archivos. Y lo haría a través de hardware debido a que hay más de 100.000 archivos mp3 y no quieren hacerlo por software!


----------



## Fogonazo

jchspb dijo:


> Hola Dr. Zoidberg
> 
> Gracias por su respuesta! Pero ahora todos mis archivos están en formato mp3 y, a diferencia de lo que dijiste, pero necesito para aplanar los archivos. *Y lo haría a través de hardware debido a que hay más de 100.000 archivos mp3 y no quieren hacerlo por software*!



Y ¿ Por que no ?

Existen programas muy eficientes/rápidos que pueden hace lo que necesitas fácilmente.


----------



## jchspb

Hola

Gracias por su respuesta! Pero lo haría por el hardware, como un desafío


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jchspb dijo:


> Gracias por su respuesta! Pero lo haría por el hardware, como un desafío


En el dominio digital no se alteran las grabaciones sino que solo se agregan algunos tags ID3 que contienen la ganancia en dB que es necesario darle a cada archivo para "nivelar" su sonoridad. Luego el sistema de reproducción ajusta los niveles de salida en forma dinámica para cada canción. Claramente, esto es una solución del dominio digital y no tiene equivalente en el dominio analógico, pero bueno....

De todas formas, suerte con tu desafío


----------



## crimson

jchspb dijo:


> Estoy unos años en busca de un circuito que hace que esta nivelación de volumen, es decir, cuando el volumen es bajo, subir, y cuando el volumen es alto, más bajo.



Hola jchspb, hace rato que vienen consultando por lo mismo, éste limitador en particular funciona sólo para atenuar el volumen cuando sobrepasa un cierto límite (1,2V). Estuve garabateando algo que puede llegar a funcionar, pero tendría que hacer un prototipo y experimentarlo en la realidad:

en este caso hay dos fotoceldas: cuando la señal es menor a 0,6V la fotocelda 1 está encendida=resistencia baja=mucha amplificación del operacional. Entre 0,6V y 1,2V las dos están apagadas, una por haber superado los 0,6V y la otra porque se enciende pasados los 1,2V, limitando la distorsión por clipping. En este caso la idea es mantener algo de rango dinámico, sino sonaría muy chato. Por otro lado los comparadores deben ser de ventana, para que una onda senoidal limite parejo... en fin es la idea básica como para adelantar algo... apenas tenga tiempo me pongo a experimentarlo.
Saludos C


----------



## detrakx

Desde mi punto de vista, Hay varias alternativas. 
1- Seria Normalizar en digital, puede ser con un editor de ondas o algun que otro programa que dedique a eso. Ahora bien, al normalizar y volver a guardar el mp3, existen perdidas, por dos simples razones, el normalizar es un proceso destructivo cambia la dinamica del sonido, y el encoder de mp3 tendra que interpretar el nuevo material y filtrar nuevamente comprimiendo el archivo.  
2- Insertar un plugin VST limitador o Autogain en la cadena de audio. Hay Software de Radio (broadcast) que incluyen plugin internos que permiten procesaro el audio (Eq, limitadores, exitadores, etc.)
3- Utilizar el limitador publicado por Crimson y ajustar el nivel de salida a un valor de compromiso. En la cual dependiento del nivel y dinamica de los track de audio, limitara mas a uno que a otros.  

Aprovecho y subo un medicion de S/N del limitador, me tiene maravillado este circuito. 
Las ganancias estan ajustadas para entrar con 1V Rms y sale con 820mV Rms.
Respuesta Celeste S/N de la interfaz de audio, 
Respuesta Verde S/N salida del limitador.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cualquier normalización/limitación/compresión va a perjudicar el rango dinámico o el nivel de ruido. Por eso opino que lo mejor es el ReplayGain, que determina la ganancia "de cada tema" para que todos los temas tengan la misma sonoridad percibida, y para esto aplica un algoritmo de percepción psicoacústica para equalizar la sonoridad.
Como esto solo cambia la ganancia, no hay daño ni al rango dinámico ni al nivel de ruido, y como se aplica dinámicamente ya que está codificada en un tag ID3, tampoco se cambia al archivo MP3.


----------



## moonwalker

Bueno aquí les presento un circuito el cual me parece muy bueno y se los adjunto aquí porque se refiere a un compresor de audio que usan muchos amplificadores originales de marca reconocida como QSC, Peavey, Europower, Crown, etc., el corazón del circuito es el integrado LM13600 el cual podría ser de difícil consecución en varias ciudades de latinoamerica pero averiguando en la ciudad donde ahora me encuentro  me dijeron que podría ser solicitado por encargo y que no es un integrado tan difícil de obtener. Averiguando por la red, obtuve información de este integrado  y lo traduje al español específicamente su teoría de funcionamiento el cual está expuesto en un documento de Word además de contener un esquema electrónico que hice. Me pareció una información importante para todos lo que nos gusta indagar y trabajar en el campo de audio especialmente para aprender como trabajan estos amplificadores de audio en la compresión de audio. Posteo este circuito aquí en este tema porque lógicamente se refiere a la protección de amplificadores contra la señal saturada en su entrada y por ende aprovecho para felicitar al maestro Crimson por tan espectacular proyecto el cual incluiré por primera vez en un amplificador de audio que tengo que construir.


----------



## crimson

Justo la semana pasada arreglé un amplificador Peavey de bajo con un sistema similar, en este caso con un CA3080:


Saludos C


----------



## moonwalker

hola Crimson muy buen amplificador. Es un sistema de compresión similar al que expuse pero si se consigue el integrado CA3089? gracias Crimson


----------



## crimson

Hola moonwalker, es un humilde CA3080, AO de transconductancia, todavía hay:
http://www.microelectronicash.com/index.php?keyword=3080&secc=catalogo
es un poco viejo y obsoleto pero todavía se defiende.
Saludos C


----------



## moonwalker

jajajaja ok gracias maestro Crimson lo averiguaré bien por acá... el LM13600 se consigue en tu país???


----------



## Fogonazo

moonwalker dijo:


> jajajaja ok gracias maestro Crimson lo averiguaré bien por acá... el LM13600 se consigue en tu país???



*Sip*, se consigue.


http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#venezuela


----------



## moonwalker

gracias fogo por la dirección.


----------



## crimson

Acá encontré un viejo artículo de Elektor sobre el Operacional de Transconductancia LM13600.
Saludos C


----------



## moonwalker

muy buen documento Crimson


----------



## The Rookie

¡Hola
******* saludos es posible hacer un limitador de usar este LM3915 IC cuando la señal de audio
es de 1 voltio RMS LED se iluminará el led se pueden acoplar a la LDR que se puede conectar a la entrada de contactos IC no 3 y tierra atenuando así la señal de entrada como medidor vu ha preestablecido para
sensibilidad de control tal vez podría funcionar
Un cordial saludo
El Novato


----------



## Fogonazo

Una pequeña colección de Compresores/Expansores/Noise-Gate


Arme solamente el que trabaja con LM570


----------



## The Rookie

Limitador de BEHRINGER con limitadores de control de tono son el corazón de cualquier amplificador de la mayoría de los amplificadores fallan cuando saturado este hilo limitador es bueno
Un cordial saludo
el Novato


----------



## Luigiman

Amigos del foro leyendo este hilo, me queda una inquietud, pues estoy utilizando hace rato el programa MP3Gain lo utilizo porque estoy convencido que esta no normaliza ni comprime ni limita la gama dinámica y que simplemente modifica la ganancia del archivo sonoro.
¿Estoy en un error?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Luigiman dijo:


> Amigos del foro leyendo este hilo, me queda una inquietud, pues estoy utilizando hace rato el programa MP3Gain lo utilizo porque estoy convencido que esta no normaliza ni comprime ni limita la gama dinámica y que simplemente modifica la ganancia del archivo sonoro.
> ¿Estoy en un error?



No se que tiene que ver el hilo con lo que comentas pero si,es asi
 El mp3gain aplica un algoritmo estadistico-psicoacustico para calcular la ganancia con la que se tiene que reproducir ese archivo dentro de un conjunto de archivos para que todos tengan la misma sonoridad. Una vez calculada la ganancia se la guarda en un tag ID3 para que el player pueda encontrarla y ajustar el volumen de reproduccion pero no se modifica el archivo. Esta ganancia se llama "Replay Gain" y todo su analisis esta en el foro de hidrogenaudio


----------



## Fogonazo

Detrás de _*"Todo gran hombre" hay una "Gran Mujer" *_

O lo que sería mas apropiado a este caso,_* posterior a todo Compresor hay un expansor.*_


----------



## The Rookie

http://machineamplificadores.blogspot.in/2008_10_01_archive.html

*Limiter*
hola
******* saludos a nadie probó estos circuitos limitadores y los cómo el rendimiento
******* de estos limitadores
Un cordial saludo
el Novato 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WffBxTTxpas&feature=youtu.be

LIMITADOR DE TRABAJO


----------



## The Rookie

limitador fónica para amplificadores


----------



## The Rookie

LIMITADOR finalmente trabajar publicará esquemático y PCB

The Rookie


----------



## crimson

Necesitaba un limitador super simple para un equipito muuuy sencillo. Pensé en uno con limitador òptico. Veamos el resultado:


Como el límite de tensión de salida era de 21V, le armé a la salida un par de zener, que conducen en este caso a partir de los 14V, junto a las caídas de los diodos, hace que después de los 19V el led encienda y la fotocelda empiece a limitar.



Anda bastante bien, sólo deforma un poco en las crestas positivas, esto es porque las LDRs tienen como un efecto alineal pasado el volt, pero para la intención que no recorte abruptamente va bien.



No le tenía mucha fe, pero como para algo sencillo y sin pretensiones va bien.
Saludos C


----------



## The Rookie

Limitador finalmente probó buen rendimiento va a hacer más pruebas con mejores ics para ver si la calidad del sonido mejora
Un cordial saludo
el Novato


----------



## Fogonazo

*Otro compresor*







*Un expansor/Noise gate*





​


----------



## Escobarense

crimson dijo:


> Hace un tiempo tuve que hacer un amplificador para un amigo que vende cd’s de música y necesitaba que fuera robusto, dado que tenía que funcionar todo el día y operado por personal diverso, esto es: el vendedor lo ponía al máximo sin importar la distorsión o el calentamiento excesivo del equipo, por más que la luz de “clip” se encendía constantemente nadie aflojaba el volumen. Muchos años atrás, recuerdo que nos dábamos cuenta cuando un amplificador empezaba a recortar, al subir mucho sus agudos, o al notar un “carraspeo” en los baffles. Hoy en día parece que eso no es percibido por el gran público. Es por eso que les pongo limitador a todos los equipos, como el posteado al principio de este thread, pero buscaba algo más sencillo, que no tuviera que utilizar una fuente aparte y poco complejo, además de económico. He aquí que vine a dar con éste simple limitador a LDR, que con los valores presentados en el circuito funciona perfecto con la salida de una consola  y un amplificador de 50W. Es recomendable como protección del sistema ante los “abusos” a los que normalmente son sometidos estos pobres y sufridos equipos. Saludos C


Hola! podria en este circuito anular la etapa de la ldr y directamente conectar salida de amplificador a las entradas del fototransistor? para utilizarlo solamente como indicador de clip


----------



## crimson

Hola escobarense, bienvenido a la Comunidad. Lo podés hacer más fácil:

Con este sistema, el led se enciende cuando está por clipear, tanto en positivo como en negativo.
Saludos C


----------



## Delphos

Amigo Crimson, cordial saludo, una pregunta , este indicador de clip, es el que subiste en algun lado como: detector de clip universal, este detector de clip te sirve para trabajarlo a cualquier voltaje de fuente??  o habria que cambiar valores de resistencias, yo lo quiero usar con un ampli y fuente de +/- 95 vcd, trabajaría bien con este voltaje o se tendria que cambiar valores de resistencias??. 

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Delphos dijo:


> Amigo Crimson, cordial saludo, una pregunta , este indicador de clip, es el que subiste en algun lado como: detector de clip universal, este detector de clip te sirve para trabajarlo a cualquier voltaje de fuente??  o habria que cambiar valores de resistencias, yo lo quiero usar con un ampli y fuente de +/- 95 vcd, trabajaría bien con este voltaje o se tendria que cambiar valores de resistencias??.
> 
> Gracias y saludos.



Para *±95Vcc * hay que re-calcular el divisor resistivo de ambas ramas.

Así como está va a funcionar bien, pero con mucho calentamiento.


----------



## The Rookie

muy buen detector de clip para un máximo de 125 voltios


----------



## Delphos

Muchas gracias por responder amigo Fogo , voy a buscar la formula para recalcular el divisor resisitivo, tal como me lo indicas, si encuentro el dato, lo comparto para complementar la informacion de este excelente indicador de clip, mil gracias y saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Delphos dijo:


> Muchas gracias por responder amigo Fogo , voy a buscar la formula para recalcular el divisor resisitivo, tal como me lo indicas, si encuentro el dato, lo comparto para complementar la informacion de este excelente indicador de clip, mil gracias y saludos



Creo que multiplicando el valor de todas las resistencias por un factor de *3* te quedará bien, luego calculas la potencia de las resistencias.


----------



## crimson

Paso a explicar el concepto básico de ese detector de clip. El que ves en la figura fue diseñado para un amplificador salida Sziklay con una fuente de + / - 33V. El Sziklay tiene muy poca caída o pérdida de tensión con respecto a la fuente cuando está al máximo volumen, típicamente un par de volts, o sea, que con 33V me está clipeando a los 31V. Esto es lo primero que hay que hacer, averiguar cuál es la tensión máxima de pico sin distorsión a la salida del amplificador. Si no sabemos, por las dudas, en amplificadores chicos (100W) calculamos 4 Volt menos y en grandes 6 Volt menos (400W o similar). Luego, vemos que entre los diodos rectificadores y el LED hay una caída de tensión de 3,2V, por lo que procedemos a calcular el divisor resistivo para que nos de una caída de tensión de: Tensión máxima de pico sin distorsión - 3,2V (caída en los diodos).

En el amplificador que les comento, 31 - 3,2 = 27,8V El valor aproximado de las resistencias nos da 27,3V. Es OK.
Esa es la idea de cómo funciona, veamos este dibujo:

Como vemos, cuando en el parlante se supera la tensión de caída de los diodos + la tensión del divisor resistivo, el LED se enciende. Sólo resta calcular nuestro divisor resistivo, ley de ohm mediante.
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

Como agregado a la explicación del *Sr "C" * el divisor en el punto de unión presenta, aproximadamente 4/5 de la tensión de alimentación.
Cuando la excursión de tensión de salida del amplificador se aproxima a un valor cercano a la tensión de la rama se produce el recorte.
En el caso de este esquema, cuando la excursión llega a superar *[Vcc - (Vcc/5)]* se polariza el puente de diodos y se enciende el LED. Sea la excursión positiva o negativa.

[Valores aproximados]


----------



## Delphos

Excelente explicacion  y muy interesante el concepto del amigo Crimson y del amigo Fogo,  ok, voy a simular el ampli  para encontrar el voltaje de recorte , despues a calcular el divisor resisitivo de acuerdo a lo que comentaron.

mil gracias y saludos


----------



## crazysound

Fogonazo dijo:


> Como agregado a la explicación del *Sr "C" * el divisor en el punto de unión presenta, aproximadamente 1/5 de la tensión de alimentación.
> Cuando la excursión de tensión de salida del amplificador se aproxima a un valor cercano a la tensión de la rama se produce el recorte.
> En el caso de este esquema, cuando la excursión llega a superar *[Vcc - (Vcc/5)]* se polariza el puente de diodos y se enciende el LED. Sea la excursión positiva o negativa.
> 
> [Valores aproximados]


Una corrección Fogonazo: la tensión en el punto en cuestión es 4/5 la tensión Vcc.

Saludos..


----------



## Fogonazo

crazysound dijo:


> Una corrección Fogonazo: la tensión en el punto en cuestión es 4/5 la tensión Vcc.
> 
> Saludos..



Cierto  --> corrigiendo


----------



## crimson

Terminadas las vacaciones volvemos a las andadas. Siempre me quedó la duda de cómo hacer funcionar las LDRs baratas de un modo aceptable en audio, acopladas a un LED blanco de alto brillo. Hete aquí un pequeño pero efectivo circuito limitador optico:

Veamos el diagrama esquemàtico:

Un operacional tiene a la LDR en su red de realimentación y el otro operacional es el encargado de encender el LED pasados los 1.5Vpk en este caso. Veamos la curva de compresión:

La idea era hacer algo sencillo, y este circuito cumple, teniendo mucho mejor sonido del que esperaba. La forma de diseñarlo, como ven acá:

no es con laboratorios virtuales, yo armo la placa con muchos preset y voy ajustando los parámetros a osciloscopio y luego a oído.
Les dejo la disposición de componentes:

La placa lista para plancha está en el .pdf

Edito: el otro día no conseguí LDRs chicas, entonces le puse unas medianas, tipo 10mm, y tuve que cambiar el ratio de compresión, bajando la resistencia de 68K a 39K. Ahí funcionó perfecto, ténganlo en cuenta por si les pasa lo mismo.
Saludos C


----------



## crazysound

crimson dijo:


> Terminadas las vacaciones volvemos a las andadas. Siempre me quedó la duda de cómo hacer funcionar las LDRs baratas de un modo aceptable en audio, acopladas a un LED blanco de alto brillo. Hete aquí un pequeño pero efectivo circuito limitador optico:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 125136
> Veamos el diagrama esquemàtico:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 125134
> Un operacional tiene a la LDR en su red de realimentación y el otro operacional es el encargado de encender el LED pasados los 1.5Vpk en este caso. Veamos la curva de compresión:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 125137
> La idea era hacer algo sencillo, y este circuito cumple, teniendo mucho mejor sonido del que esperaba. La forma de diseñarlo, como ven acá:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 125135
> no es con laboratorios virtuales, yo armo la placa con muchos preset y voy ajustando los parámetros a osciloscopio y luego a oído.
> Les dejo la disposición de componentes:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 125133
> La placa lista para plancha está en el .pdf
> Ver el archivo adjunto 125494
> Edito: el otro día no conseguí LDRs chicas, entonces le puse unas medianas, tipo 10mm, y tuve que cambiar el ratio de compresión, bajando la resistencia de 68K a 39K. Ahí funcionó perfecto, ténganlo en cuenta por si les pasa lo mismo.
> Saludos C


Está lindo crimson . 

La ganancia de circuito es de 1? 

Saludos..


----------



## crimson

crazysound dijo:


> ...La ganancia de circuito es de 1?



Sí crazysound, si ves el gráfico tensión de entrada versus tensión de salida la ganancia es unitaria hasta que empieza a comprimir, o sea, es unitaria hasta el volt, más o menos, luego empieza a disminuir conforme aumenta la señal de entrada. Esto se logra adaptando el divisor de tensión de entrada a la ganancia del operacional.
Saludos C


----------



## crazysound

Ah perdón, no vi el gráfico...

Gracias...


----------



## wilmerjavier

Hola saludes a los amigos y colegas... bueno tengo un problema con los agudos, al transmitirlo por fm.

He hecho de todo y el problema persiste satura o arrestra los agudos, no se si necesite un limitador o un compresor, si a fet o a ldr, ¿que me aconsejan?......


----------



## crimson

wilmerjavier dijo:


> ... si a fet o a ldr, ¿que me aconsejan?......



Hola wilmer, si es para agudos conviene VCA o FET, las LDR son un poco lentas y hay mucha disparidad entre ellas, todas requieren un "ajuste fino". Estoy trabajando en un compresor a FET, pero todavía no lo tengo "presentable".
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

wilmerjavier dijo:


> Hola saludes a los amigos y colegas... bueno tengo un problema con los agudos, al transmitirlo por fm.
> 
> He hecho de todo y el problema persiste satura o arrestra los agudos, no se si necesite un limitador o un compresor, si a fet o a ldr, ¿que me aconsejan?......



De acuerdo a la envergadura que posea tu estación de radio (Aficionado o Profesional) tal ves deberías analizar de colocar un compresor/limitador multibanda


----------



## The Rookie

http://pira.cz/hyperlme.htm
http://www.electro-tech-online.com/...o-compressor-for-fm-transmitter.139249/page-4


----------



## wilmerjavier

Hola saludes a todos los amigos.... y colegas...  amigo crimson, me interesa el circuito compresor que posteastel, en el mensaje numero 26.

Podria hablar un poco mas sobre este compresor, si realmente funciona, y la funcion de los presets.... de antemano.... muchas gracias cordial saludo....


----------



## Fogonazo

wilmerjavier dijo:


> Hola saludes a todos los amigos.... y colegas...  amigo crimson, me interesa el circuito compresor que posteastel, en el mensaje numero 26.
> 
> Podria hablar un poco mas sobre este compresor, si realmente funciona, y la funcion de los presets.... de antemano.... muchas gracias cordial saludo....



¿ Leíste todo el articulo ?, Porque en el artículo se describe el funcionamiento y funciones.

Respecto si funcionará, si lo armas correctamente funciona y si no


----------



## wilmerjavier

Cordial saludo para todos.... muchas gracias amigo Fogo, me voy a arriesgar a hacerlo, y asi vere su funcionamiento.

Bueno me busque una pantalla de maxima resolucion y si pude sacar todas las referencias de resitencias, condesadores y demas componentes.... bueno solo espero exito.... bueno sigo experimentando, y el resultado fue el siguiente:

Hice un compresor a LDR y funciono de una (barato control automatico de volumen)...., pero quiero seguir experimentando con otros circuitos.

El compresor que hice es el siguiente adjunto archivo... y el otro va para experimento....

Mas adelante les comento resultados saludes....


----------



## wilmerjavier

Un saludo a los colegas y amigos en general... una pregunta. 

hay ldr o fotoceldas mas sencibles a la luz que otras?

todos dicen leds brillantes.... pero..... que color es el mas óptimo para que la ldr responda mas, o si el tamaño del led, o el tamaño de la ldr influye.... cuales serian las medidas de cada quien?... muchas gracias... saludes....


----------



## crimson

Yo actualmente estoy usando los blancos 
Ver el archivo adjunto 130087
con buen resultado.
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

wilmerjavier dijo:


> Un saludo a los colegas y amigos en general... una pregunta.
> 
> hay ldr o fotoceldas mas sencibles a la luz que otras?
> 
> todos dicen leds brillantes.... pero..... que color es el mas óptimo para que la ldr responda mas, o si el tamaño del led, o el tamaño de la ldr influye.... cuales serian las medidas de cada quien?... muchas gracias... saludes....



Respecto a la foto-resistores que conozco:

Distintos marca/modelos miden igual entre ellas
Misma marca/modelo miden distinto entre ellas

Lo que me lleva a deducir: _"Las Foto-resistencias hacen y miden lo que quieren"
_ 
Tampoco, nunca, tuve problema alguno por esas diferencias.


----------



## leuss

Saludos cordiales, leí todo el artículo, muy interesante, muy bueno. 
Me llamo mucho la atención el limitador para amplificador, con led y ldr.
Se podrá utilizar el circuito detector de clip, que tiene un transistor para activar el led.


----------



## crimson

Hola leuss, te conviene hacer éste limitador:
Ver el archivo adjunto 130812
porque trabaja de forma simétrica. Lo tenés aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1030361/ _Saludos C


----------



## leuss

Muchas gracias por su respuesta, sr.crimson, al amplificador que quiero adaptar limitador, tiene una alimentación de +75v. Y -75v. Tendré que hacerle alguna mmodificación?.


----------



## crimson

Fijate por aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/995338/ _Saludos C


----------



## djnanno

Buenas tardes, una consulta. Puede alimentarse con +-15V? De no sera sí, que modificaciones habría que hacerle?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

djnanno dijo:


> Buenas tardes, una consulta. Puede alimentarse con +-15V? De no sera sí, que modificaciones habría que hacerle?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Alimentar ¿ Que cosa ?


----------



## djnanno

Disculpen la pregunta incompleta.

Me refería al primer circuito del post, el limitador basado en el VCA con el par diferencial, el cuál es alimentado con +-12V.

Y a "ojímetro" me parece que funcionaría sin problemas a +-15V pero no esta de mas preguntarle al autor si habría que modificar el valor de las resistencias de 220ohm.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## crimson

Hola djnanno, funciona sin inconvenientes con +-15V. El valor de tension que interesa esta fijado por los diodos del comparador, con 12 o 15 V la caida de tension es la misma.
Saludos C


----------



## wattalex

hola a todos los del foro y una pregunta para crimson. acabo de armar el limitador  y funciona muy bien pero quiero cambiar los diodos para subir el punto de ataque del limitador y quiero saber si se ponen 2 diodos zener por rama o solo uno?? saludos a todos los integrantes del foro y suerte en sus proyectos.


----------



## Fogonazo

wattalex dijo:


> hola a todos los del foro y una pregunta para crimson. acabo de armar el limitador  y funciona muy bien pero quiero cambiar los diodos para subir el punto de ataque del limitador y quiero saber si se ponen *2 diodos zener por rama o solo uno??* saludos a todos los integrantes del foro y suerte en sus proyectos.



¿ Cuales zener´s ?

Para ajustar el punto de "Ataque" debes cambiar la relación de división de las resistencias de 820Ω / 3300Ω(2W) 4 resistencias en total.
Cuanto mayor sea la tensión que polariza al 1N4148 > será la tensión necesaria sobre la salida del amplificador para que reaccione el circuito y viceversa.


----------



## wattalex

holaaa. aaaa me referia al post 95 donde dice que los diodos in4148 se pueden cambiar por zeners  para cambiar el punto de limitacion .voy  a intentar haciendo lo que me explico fogonazo y comento.gracias por aclarar mis  dudas


----------



## crimson

wattalex dijo:


> ... los diodos in4148 se pueden cambiar por zeners  para cambiar el punto de limitacion



Es así wattalex, podés usar zener para cambiar el punto de disparo, pero deben ser los dos iguales, sino en los hemiciclos positivos limita en un punto y en los negativos en otro, deformándote la señal.
Saludos C


----------



## wattalex

esta es mi placa le hice la modificasion de los zeners pero escucho que limita en el mismo punto o estare haciendo algo mal ?. me refiero es que a digamos 0db se activa el limitador y de ahi no pasa  y yo lo que quiero es que se active a mas 10 o algo asi ,digo es un ejemplo.y esque la verdad suena y funciona muy bien nadamas que para el proyecto que lo quiero nesesito cambiar el punto en que empieza a limitar.gracias por auxiliar a este simple mortal jeje.


----------



## crazysound

Hola wattalex, me parece que funciona igual porque son diodos polarizados directamente..

Saludos..


----------



## wattalex

eso misimo pence entonces que se tendria que hacer para cambiar el punto de limitacion?? probe hasta con zeners de 15 y yo  no notaba cambio y hasta pense que mi placa estaba mal hecha pero creo que no . espero encontremos pronto la solucion y les cuento cual fue el resultado.


----------



## crimson

Hola wattalex, los zener polarizados así te van a dar el punto de disparo en 0,7V. Fijate en este plano con zeners de 5V1 (puede ir cualquier valor hasta 10V mas o menos):

Saludos C


----------



## wattalex

aaaaaaaa gracias crimson jejeje ahora lo entiendo mejor jejeje gracias gracias ,mejor voy a ponerme lentes creo ya no veo bien jejejeje... los diodos los tengo al reves


----------



## pablodelillo

Crimstom, no se puede hacer con un vumetro y que este sea ajustable segun la señal?
muchas gracias


----------



## crimson

pablodelillo dijo:


> Crimstom, no se puede hacer con un vumetro y que este sea ajustable segun la señal?
> muchas gracias



Hola pablodelillo, bienvenido a la Comunidad. No llego a comprender bien la idea. Se puede poner un vumetro en la entrada, o en la salida, e incluso un instrumento que siga las variaciones de la tensión de control, para ver cuánto atenúa... pero _ajustable según la señal_ no lo capto. Explicanos un poco más lo que querés hacer.
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

crimson dijo:


> Hola pablodelillo, bienvenido a la Comunidad. No llego a comprender bien la idea. Se puede poner un vumetro en la entrada, o en la salida, e incluso un instrumento que siga las variaciones de la tensión de control, para ver cuánto atenúa... pero _ajustable según la señal_ no lo capto. Explicanos un poco más lo que querés hacer.
> Saludos C



 Creo que desea hacer un vúmetro que siempre marque lo mismo, aunque varíe la señal. 

Y si no es así, seguramente será de otra forma ​


----------



## djnanno

Siguiendo esta idea de una indicación al respecto, yo lo tengo con un vúmetro en la entrada antes de pasar por el limitador. Si lo quieres te lo subo (aun no diseño el PCB).
Por otro lado, que tan dificil de implementar sería un led que indique cuando este "comprimiendo" la señal?
Se me ocurre un operacional o un Bjt que al haber una variación de tensión en la base del BC558 active un led. Pero aun no he estudiado mucho el asunto.
Que opinan uds?


----------



## crimson

Yo aprovecharía el comparador y tomaría señal de ahí para encender un led, más preciso que eso imposible, y estaría comparando los dos hemiciclos:

Saludos C


----------



## djnanno

Cuando lo monte, haré la prueba. Falta un tiempo asi que no se hagan ilusiones por ahora jaja!

Gracias C!


----------



## pablodelillo

disculpen la tardanza, la idea me parece que esta descrita en la pagina 8 de este post, es un nivelador de audio que me serviría para que la persona que maneja los equipos no me haga clipear la potencia y con ello quemarme los componentes de los bafles.
Actualmente tengo un sistema tri amplificado con crossover(eso lo alquilamos pero debemos estar presente por los clipeos de la potencia ya que la mayoría que pasa música por defecto de las pistas mp3 le da un poco mas de rosca al máster y después se olvidan y ponen la pista con mayor ganancia).
La idea que comente era poner un vumetro a la salida del sistema que controle el led que modifica la ganancia, con ello se regula el máximo o mínimo de la señal y con ello, por mas que la señal sea mayor, la potencia no clipea, no lo quería hacer con la salida de las potencias porque son grandes y varían entre 500 watts a 1200.
Gracias por la respuesta, y disculpen pero soy hobbista en electrónica, me encanta pero con el trabajo del dia a dia no puedo dedicarme 100 % a ello.
gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

pablodelillo dijo:


> disculpen la tardanza, la idea me parece que esta descrita en la pagina 8 de este post, es un nivelador de audio que me serviría para que la persona que maneja los equipos no me haga clipear la potencia y con ello quemarme los componentes de los bafles.
> Actualmente tengo un sistema tri amplificado con crossover(eso lo alquilamos pero debemos estar presente por los clipeos de la potencia ya que la mayoría que pasa música por defecto de las pistas mp3 le da un poco mas de rosca al máster y después se olvidan y ponen la pista con mayor ganancia).
> La idea que comente era poner un vumetro a la salida del sistema que controle el led que modifica la ganancia, con ello se regula el máximo o mínimo de la señal y con ello, por mas que la señal sea mayor, la potencia no clipea, no lo quería hacer con la salida de las potencias porque son grandes y varían entre 500 watts a 1200.
> Gracias por la respuesta, y disculpen pero soy hobbista en electrónica, me encanta pero con el trabajo del dia a dia no puedo dedicarme 100 % a ello.
> gracias.




¿ Leíste de que se trata este tema ?


----------



## pablodelillo

Fogonazo, pido disculpas, siempre ingrese al foro sin loguearme, y al ser del 2009 pense que las imagenes nos e visualizaban por ser de ese año, ahora logueandome al ingresar a la pagina vi las fotos, lo que estoy buscando lo vi en la pagina 6 de este foro.
pido disculpas por este mal entendido.
muchas gracias por el aporte.
saludos cordiales.
Pablo De Lillo
PD: Necesitaria saber si se puede hacer para señal balanceada E/S con un circuito doble. muchas gracias.


----------



## djnanno

Poder se puede, no le veo mucho sentido ya que la señal entra balanceada, luego se transforma en una sola señal, de ahi pasa al limitador y de ahi al amplificador. Donde la conexion es corta, mallada y no se necesita señal balanceada. Sino, a gusto puedes volver a hacerla balanceada al final.

Saludos


----------



## pablodelillo

Muchas gracias por la respuesta djnanno, este dispositivo quería ponerlo en el rack directamente antes que todo el crossover y demás.
La señal es enviada desde un controlador con salida balanceada, por ahí me conviene no hacer tanto diagrama y ponerlo entre el crossover y la potencia sin balancear.
gracias.


----------



## djnanno

Si, es que sino la limitacion de poco sirve. El crossover al ser activo puede elevar mas la señal y hacer que la potencia entre en clipping. Revisa en el tema, esto se ha hablado antes. Esto se coloca antes de cada etapa de potencia.

Saludos.


----------



## pablodelillo

Djnanno, la idea de colocarlo antes del crossover es para poner un limitador por cada señal R/L (Igual el crossover se regula 1 sola vez y no tiene acceso la persona que lo alquila en si), y no 6 por la triamplificación.
gracias.


----------



## elwebeador

Me interesa la idea del nivelador de volumen yo lo utilizo en karaoke hogareño y muchas veces sucede que alguno canta alto le bajo un poco el volumen luego le pasa el micro al que canta bajito y me viene a decir que no suena ¿que diseño o circuito se adaptaria a esta necesidad? un saludo bien grande


----------



## djnanno

Buenas, otra vez de nuevo por aqui. Analizando el circuito en detalle me pregunto por las 4 resistenciasde 220R colocadas desde +V y -V respectivamente. Esas resistencias solamente cumplen la función de reducir la tensión de alimentación? Podrían obviarse?


----------



## crimson

Hola djnanno, no conviene obviarlas porque son resistencias de filtrado. Fijate que el limitador tiene una parte de control de ganancia y una parte de conmutación. Sin esos filtros el ruido de conmutación puede "colarse" en el audio.
Saludos C


----------



## djnanno

crimson dijo:


> Hola djnanno, no conviene obviarlas porque son resistencias de filtrado. Fijate que el limitador tiene una parte de control de ganancia y una parte de conmutación. Sin esos filtros el ruido de conmutación puede "colarse" en el audio.
> Saludos C



bien, buena aclaración. Pasa que estoy re-diseñando el circuito para hacerlo estereo y anexarlo a un módulo de entrada balanceada estereo-puente con control de volumen con led de señal y limitacion. Cuando lo termine de diseñar y pruebe si quieren lo subo


----------



## djnanno

Crimson, habrá problema con cambiar los BJT por 2N5401 y 2N5551? La unica diferencia sustancial es su hfe. Los 2n poseen un hfe un poco mas bajo e inestable por encima de los 15mA. (y el precio que salen el doble los 2n, pero me quedan comodos por proveedor)


----------



## crimson

No hay problema _djnanno_, yo he usado 2N3904 / 2N3906 en alguno (dándolos vuelta, por supuesto, las patas están al revés que los BC) y no tuve ningún problema, siendo que tienen también menos hfe que los BC's.
Saludos C


----------



## Arthas

Buenas sr Crimson o cualquier otro mienbro que me de una idea si puedo adaptar este limitador a una QSC hechiza que tengo adjunto imagen de donde podria hacer las conexiones de IN y OUT, ya que estos amplificadores cuentan con entrada balanceada y no quisiera que perdieran el balanceo .
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Arthas dijo:


> Buenas sr Crimson o cualquier otro mienbro que me de una idea si puedo adaptar este limitador a una QSC hechiza que tengo adjunto imagen de donde podria hacer las conexiones de IN y OUT, ya que estos amplificadores cuentan con entrada balanceada y no quisiera que perdieran el balanceo .
> Gracias



Entre el cursor del potenciómetro de volumen y el resto del circuito


----------



## Arthas

Seria algo mas o menos asi


----------



## Fogonazo

Arthas dijo:


> Seria algo mas o menos asi



*Nop*, dije: "Entre el cursor del potenciómetro y el resto del circuito"

En el esquema que estas publicando se encuentra conectado entre la entrada al potenciómetro y cursor.


----------



## Arthas

Gracias fogo pero yo lo entendi de esta manera no se si estara bien la parte del out la puse a la salida del amplificador conectada a la resistencia de 15k en paralelo a la de 56p.


----------



## Fuegomp3

Arthas dijo:


> Gracias fogo pero yo lo entendi de esta manera no se si estara bien la parte del out la puse a la salida del amplificador conectada a la resistencia de 15k en paralelo a la de 56p.



No entendiste, ves la resistencia R213, bueno, desoldale la pata que esta del lado del potenciometro, levanta la resistencia, en el agujero que te quedo libre, pones la entrada del nivelador, y la salida la pones en la pata de la resistencia que te quedo libre....


----------



## Arthas

gracias compañero hare el montaje y posteare los resultados


----------



## cancerverus266

es para limitar la entrada a una cadena de audio y así evitar que se saturen por conectar diferentes fuentes de audio (xbox,tableta,cel etc).
por ejemplo reproduciendo un archivo de 100hz en la tablet la salida es de 600mV y ese mismo archivo con el cel da 100mV .
de hecho mi idea es limitarlo a 100mV y asi ajustar el resto de la cadena con ese valor.


----------



## Fogonazo

cancerverus266 dijo:


> es para limitar la entrada a una cadena de audio y así evitar que se saturen por conectar diferentes fuentes de audio (xbox,tableta,cel etc).
> por ejemplo reproduciendo un archivo de 100hz en la tablet la salida es de 600mV y ese mismo archivo con el cel da 100mV .
> de hecho mi idea es limitarlo a 100mV y asi ajustar el resto de la cadena con ese valor.



*No* es una buena idea, ya que al limitar, también estas limitando el rango de audio. 

La música en vivo tiene altos y bajos volúmenes si el sistema es de "Alta fidelidad" debe respetar esos desniveles.

Sería preferible agregar un potenciómetro de volumen a cada entrada, ajustado para lograr un volumen "Similar" sin sobresaltos.


----------



## cancerverus266

entonces seria mejor ajusta de forma individual cada entrada(un circuito de acople para cada entrada)no se a trabes de una resistencia o potenciometro(ya hay un pre en cada amplificador )
obviamente sabiendo de antemano lo que le conectare al amplificador.
la cadena de audio es 
control de tonos--->crossover--->preamplificador--->amplificador.
para graves,medios y agudos.
o de que forma puedo evitar que no entre mas señal de la necesaria ala cadena de audio.
me olvidaba el ajuste lo pienso hacer con los controles de tono a la mitad y los de los preamplificadores al máximo para que según yo aun que mi esposa o hijos le den todo a la cadena esta no sature dañándose la misma


----------



## Fogonazo

Mi cadena de audio sería

Fuente de audio --> Preset de ajuste de nivel de fuentes --> Selector de fuente de audio --> Previo con controles de tono y volumen general --> Crossover --> Amplificadores.


----------



## The Rookie

omit C2 470uf for best result


----------



## The Rookie

limiter pcb of schematic above


----------



## Arthas

Buenas compañeros despues de un lapso de tiempo sin participar hoy les traigo avance del minilimitador creo que el lunes estara listo saludes.


----------



## titoGPero

Hola Comunidad como están tanto tiempo!, que sorpresa encontrar activo el tema un gusto leer sus comentarios y aporte saludos


----------



## JUANPAVQ

Hola a todos, primero que nada agradezco a* crimson *por éste aporte, comparto con ustedes mis primeras pruebas con el limitador ( PCB enviado a fabricar, diseño propio). Se utiliza una señal de entrada cuadrada de 3.3V a 1kHz aproximadamente y se obtiene en la salida la misma señal limitada a 1.2Vp aproximadamente.






Saludos!!


----------



## Arthas

buenas compañeros al fin me puse en la tarea de aplicarle el limitador a una tarjeta qsc 1450 hice la conexion como sugirieron em el post 209 y no sono quedo mudo el driver aera que por su configuracion no se puede aplicar directamente al driver si no por la entrada de audio normal. Agradezco los comentarios ...


----------



## Fogonazo

Arthas dijo:


> buenas compañeros al fin me puse en la tarea de aplicarle el limitador a una tarjeta qsc 1450 hice la conexion como sugirieron em el post 209 y no sono quedo mudo el driver aera que por su configuracion no se puede aplicar directamente al driver si no por la entrada de audio normal. Agradezco los comentarios ...


¿ Comprobaste el funcionamiento de la placa limitadora antes de insertarla en el amplificador ?


----------



## Arthas

buenas revisando la placa del minilimitador nuevamente si no estoy mal crimson no puso los valores de los bc548 y de mi parte asumi que todos eran bc558, siendo asi me equivoque yo ...


----------



## Fogonazo

*Limitador de volumen para proteger potencias *​




​


----------



## cancerverus266

jajajaja entre justamente por que mi esposa me pidió revisar un bafle, en su escuela y esta todo quemado y como el presupuesto para repararlo es 0, me gusto la idea de fogonazo extra económica y altamente eficiente.


----------



## rabit-elec




----------



## Fogonazo

rabit-elec dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 178427Ver el archivo adjunto 178427


¿ No tienes nada que agregar/decir sobre el circuito ?


----------



## Potrosound

Buenas noches amigos del foro. Sòlo para agradecer a crimson por su gran aporte. El limitador funciona perfectamente, muy transparente el sonido y no parece, al menos a oido, agregar o quitar nada al sonido que lo atravieza, por asi decirlo.
     Al principio no me funcionò, pero observè que la fuente de alimentacion que usè en esa ocasion solo proporcionaba poco mas de 9 voltios, cambiè la fuente por otra que proporciona 11.7 v al circuito y al parecer ese era el problema.
     Deseo comentar tambien que en mi opinion esta muy bien usar este limitador tal como lo propone el esquema, sin alterar el punto donde originalmente empieza a limitar, que es si no mal recuerdo a 1.2 vpp.
     Nuevamente gracias a crimson y al foro en general, ya que a mi me va a servir maravillosamente este limitador, ya que estoy fabricando altavoces autoamplificados con la idea de en un futuro rentarlos. Saludos amigos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Si Crimson se tomó la molestia de detallar la tensión de alimentación como *±12Vcc *será por algún motivo. 







A pesar de la cantidad de componentes, el grado de inserción sobre la señal de audio original es muy bajo, así que muy seguramente también lo sea la distorsión y pérdidas agregadas.


----------



## Potrosound

Muy cierto, gracias Fogonazo, creo que lo que me sucedio fuè que el trafo de la fuentecita no dà el voltaje que dice el fabricante.
Menciona 24 v, de salida, como 12-0-12, entonces me confiè pensando en que una vez rectificado tendrìa cerca de 16 voltios por rama, menos 3 voltios que se consumen o pierden en los reguladores 7812-7912, me dije, voy justo para 12-0-12. Nunca se me habia ocurrido medir el voltaje que me da la fuentecita, el cual resulto de solamente 9 y poco màs, asi que cambiè el trafo y ahora hay 11.8 voltios por rama, al parecer ya suficientes para el correcto funcionamiento del circuito. Aqui la razòn de porquè le llamo fuentecita. Cordial saludo y mi agradecimiento a este magnifico foro.


----------



## sancas

Hola muy buenas, he decidido hacer el Limitador Minimilin, pero utilizando 2n5551 por los Bc548 y el 2n5401 por el Bc558 y no consigo hacerle funcionar, pongo unas imágenes del circuito.
Lo he ajustado como pone en el documento con el potenciómetro de 1k y la corriente es totalmente simétrica hasta que conecto el Tl074 que deja de serlo con diferencia de 1v entre la positiva  y  negativa, decir que el integrado funciona bien esta probado, no se que puede estar pasando si alguien puede ayudar se lo agradecería un saludo y gracias.....


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Si he mirado bien, las patitas en el 2N están AL REVÉS que en el BC,   compruébalo y les das la vuelta.....


----------



## sancas

*H*ola, gracias por la respuesta. Pero si te fijas bien creo que ya lo hice, pongo foto de la original (Mezclando pistas y componentes) y foto de la que yo he construido...
Un saludo...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mi consejo es que los midas y además les midas hFe para asegurarte , los Chinos les ponen las patas como se les ocurre


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

He leído los datasheet del 2n5551 y bc548 y No se parecen en nada, Potencia media el primero HFE DE 80 y baja potencia y HFE de 110 el segundo.... Patillas aparte.... No pueden hacer el mismo trabajo unos y otros.....es más en las tablas de equivalentes uno NO sustituye a otro y viceversa...


----------



## sancas

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> He leído los datasheet del 2n5551 y bc548 y No se parecen en nada, Potencia media el primero HFE DE 80 y baja potencia y HFE de 110 el segundo.... Patillas aparte.... No pueden hacer el mismo trabajo unos y otros.....es más en las tablas de equivalentes uno NO sustituye a otro y viceversa...


Si, ya se que son diferentes pero en el mensaje 202 y 203 ya se habla de ello y  Crimson dice que no hay problemas solo hay que darles la vuelta a los transistores  y funcionaria. Lo que no se si alguien lo ha hecho y le ha funcionado. 
Voy a desoldar los 2n55521 y el 2n5401 para ver su hfe y que no tengas fugas, como me aconseja  Dosmetros, aunque  ya los medí antes de hacerlo y los empareje pero no me acuerdo lo que dieron,  no cuesta mucho trabajo volver a revisarlos....


----------



## sancas

hola de nuevo, medidos los Hfe de los 2n5551 dan un valor 174 y Uf-681mV y el 2n5401 da un poco mas alto Hfe 184 y Uf-676 y nada de fugas, no se si con estos valores debería de funcionar o son demasiado altos, seguiremos probando, he medido todos los demás  y son muy parejos , probaremos con otra fuente y si no funciona intentare conseguir los BcXXX.........


----------



## fideliux

Me surgió una duda leyendo este post, habrá algún limitador que funcione a la salida que va a la bocina para limitar la potencia total en el equipo?, He visto algunos en bocinas makie que toman referencia de la salida a bocina y no en la entrada.


----------



## crimson

Sí, los de LDR por ejemplo, comparan la salida de parlante con la tensión de la fuente. Cuando llega al 85% mas o menos de la excursión de salida se enciende un led y baja la resistencia LDR de la entrada, bajando el volumen. Son simples, pero dependen mucho de la calidad de la ldr, hay unas de audio pero son caras. Para algo sin muchas pretensiones va bien. Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

*Otro imitador de volumen para proteger potencias 
Este para equipos "Profesionales" 

*​


----------

